# Team #10 - Lethal Intentions



## irishiup

I'll kick us off! I'm Danny. I like long walks in the woods... Unless I'm following a blood trail. 😁

I live in Florida and hunt a lease in Kentucky and at my family cabin in Pennsylvania. Just hoping we get full participation from people in this thread, regardless of success in the woods.


----------



## BDHUNTR

I’m Brian. Moved from Maryland to Texas (Houston area) in 2019. Still hunt on private land in Maryland. hokiehunter373 and I were on back-to-back champs (Just Passin’ Thru) a few years back. I’m normally good for at least one deer a season. Sometimes two. Just wish I could find something local. That doesn’t require miles of walking and packing in and out. At almost 62, it becomes more of a challenge every year lol.


----------



## dmason3

Hey guys, my names Mason. I hunt a few different pieces around east central Illinois. The last couple of years I’ve been good for a doe or two at the least. This year I’ll be able to hunt a lot more as my young kids are a little more independent.


----------



## ahollifield

How’s it going guys. 

I’m Austin, I hunt Western NC and take a couple trips to Ohio each fall. Without question I’ll knock a couple does down and hopefully get lucky and find a good buck. It’s hard to find a really nice deer in the part of NC I live in but occasionally it happens. Let’s get after it this year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt3

Robert here, hunt DC suburbs. No. 1







this year...


----------



## Ihuntgeese

I’m Garrett from central Kansas. I hunt a lot of public ground and a handful of private land spots. I’m planning on getting a couple cameras out in the next few weeks. I should be good of a doe or two and maybe a buck if I’m lucky.


----------



## Mike.Rotch

Checking in. Name is Brian, you’ll forget and continue to refer to me as Mike, that’s fine. 🤣 Georgia/Alabama line.

i hunt mostly public, with some private. Last year was my first year in the contest and we did well. I typically shoot 5 or more deer a year, so i’ll atleast be good for 100 points for us. Fingers crossed for a buck or two! (I know only one buck counts for more than 50 points). Not looking to take it too serious.It’s fun to share what i’m doing and listen to everyone else’s experiences. Good luck everyone!


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Hey guys, I'm John from PA. I will be hunting PA this year and I also got a new lease in Ohio. I usually can contribute at least 150 points. Hopefully more this year with the new lease.


----------



## iccyman001

Hey guys - name is Daniel.
I just moved to Missouri from Florida and have a great season ahead of me.

TN velvet, New Mexico mule deer, Missouri, Oklahoma, and Kentucky.
I will be good for over 175 points. Shot 4 bucks and some does last season.

Looking forward to sharing some fun with y'all. 
T-Minus 16 days until my NM antelope hunt
T-Minus 19 days until my TN velvet hunt
T-Minus 39 days until MO opener


----------



## iccyman001

Just got in from glassing some public with my daughter. No shortage of does and young bucks tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

iccyman001 said:


> Hey guys - name is Daniel.
> I just moved to Missouri from Florida and have a great season ahead of me.
> 
> TN velvet, New Mexico mule deer, Missouri, Oklahoma, and Kentucky.
> I will be good for over 175 points. Shot 4 bucks and some does last season.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing some fun with y'all.
> T-Minus 16 days until my NM antelope hunt
> T-Minus 19 days until my TN velvet hunt
> T-Minus 39 days until MO opener


Looks like your going to have a very busy season. I have a month and a half till opening day. Good luck!


----------



## hokiehunter373

What's going on, guys! Happy to see a few familiar names on the team. I hunt MD and almost exclusively public. I do have a small piece of private that I don't hunt much anymore but hope to get my 5 year old out with my there a bit early season. I've got my eyes on a stud on public I'm hoping to make my biggest buck so far and I should be good for a couple does as well. Good luck to everyone! 

Any name suggestions?


----------



## BDHUNTR

We could be cocky and be Team We In10ed To Win lol


----------



## hokiehunter373

Playing off that I'll throw out: Good In_ten_tions


----------



## ShadowHunter1

Hi guys. My name is Glenn. I hunt eastern NC. Good luck to us all !


----------



## Ihuntgeese

hokiehunter373 said:


> Playing off that I'll throw out: Good In_ten_tions


I like like that name


----------



## iccyman001

I saw another 25 deer tonight glassing public. 2 shooters that have me very excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull

454casull on board! Dan, seems we have too many of those...hmmmm? Hunt the thumb region of Michigan, blew it last year not entering my deer in the alloted time, other contest I was in you could enter anytime during the contest, won't make that mistake again. Weather started to finally cool off today, it's near! Last couple seasons if no kills on opening day (10/01) then it's first week of November during Rutcation!


----------



## 454casull

Lethal In_ten_tions hits harder....


----------



## hokiehunter373

454casull said:


> Lethal In_ten_tions hits harder....


That's the name right there


----------



## irishiup

hokiehunter373 said:


> That's the name right there


Agreed! I like it. Anyone have other trail camera pics to share? My lease farm typically doesn't start drawing mature bucks until late October, but here are the two I'm hoping to get a crack at early season.

I'm putting this guy at least at 4 based off his body size last year. He didn't grow much if at all, so he may be even older and past peak.





















This guy has only made a couple appearances, so not sure his early season home is on the farm, but we'll see.










And these two I know made it through hunting season, as I got pictures of both in mid-January. No idea if they are still alive/around, but crossing my fingers.


----------



## irishiup

Lethal In10tions?


----------



## hokiehunter373

irishiup said:


> Agreed! I like it. Anyone have other trail camera pics to share? My lease farm typically doesn't start drawing mature bucks until late October, but here are the two I'm hoping to get a crack at early season.
> 
> I'm putting this guy at least at 4 based off his body size last year. He didn't grow much if at all, so he may be even older and past peak.
> 
> View attachment 7674338
> 
> 
> View attachment 7674339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy has only made a couple appearances, so not sure his early season home is on the farm, but we'll see.
> 
> View attachment 7674340
> 
> 
> And these two I know made it through hunting season, as I got pictures of both in mid-January. No idea if they are still alive/around, but crossing my fingers.
> 
> View attachment 7674343
> 
> 
> View attachment 7674344


I've got some but I don't want to share them lol. They're not insane giants but they're big for my area and on public


----------



## hokiehunter373

Believe this is where we're at with check-ins. Hopefully we can get everyone on board.



3 Blage ragechecked in454csullchecked inahollifieldchecked inBDHUNTRchecked inCHAMPION2dmason3checked inhokiehunter373checked inhoyt3checked inicyman001checked inIhuntgeesechecked inirishupchecked injemyers10ptMike.Rotchchecked inShadowHunter1checked inThe BobbyJones


----------



## Ihuntgeese

hokiehunter373 said:


> That's the name right there


I like that one too


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Here’s a couple bucks that I’d like to get pictures of for this season. Unsure if any are still alive but you never know.


----------



## BDHUNTR

Either iterations of Lethal Intentions works for me. Numerals or italicized.


----------



## irishiup

Ihuntgeese said:


> Here’s a couple bucks that I’d like to get pictures of for this season. Unsure if any are still alive but you never know.


Are the 1st and 3rd the same deer with a side missing?


----------



## Ihuntgeese

irishiup said:


> Are the 1st and 3rd the same deer with a side missing?


No I don’t think they’re the same deer. Here’s a side view of the first one


----------



## iccyman001

Has anyone PM’d all remaining people who haven’t checked in?

If not I can try to send some messages this weekend when work isn’t crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

I haven't PMed anyone. You guys want me to submit the name for us?


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

I haven't pm'd anyone either. That name is fine with me.


----------



## irishiup

hokiehunter373 said:


> I haven't PMed anyone. You guys want me to submit the name for us?


Yes. Go ahead... I think we have votes of support. 

@iccyman001 -- If could DM everyone at the end of the week, that would be great. Thanks


----------



## iccyman001

My buddy in TN has been sending me pictures to get me excited. This will be my first velvet hunt and he gave me the green light to shoot whatever trips my trigger. 

I’m hopeful to get us on the board early and then drop a doe early when Missouri opens. Then I’ll be able to really hold out for some upgrades. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntgeese

iccyman001 said:


> My buddy in TN has been sending me pictures to get me excited. This will be my first velvet hunt and he gave me the green light to shoot whatever trips my trigger.
> 
> I’m hopeful to get us on the board early and then drop a doe early when Missouri opens. Then I’ll be able to really hold out for some upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds like a lot of fun, I hope to to an early hunt like that some day.


----------



## irishiup

iccyman001 said:


> My buddy in TN has been sending me pictures to get me excited. This will be my first velvet hunt and he gave me the green light to shoot whatever trips my trigger.


Share a couple pics!


----------



## BDHUNTR

My 2011 PSE Evo is at my daughter’s house in MD. I need to shoot, so I’m getting my 2006 Hoyt Trykon up-to-speed. I needed new Alphashox so I ordered a set. Just installed them. Holey moley! They are NOT that easy to install between those split limbs!

Just have to wax the Vapor Trail strings and check the tune.


----------



## hokiehunter373

BDHUNTR said:


> My 2011 PSE Evo is at my daughter’s house in MD. I need to shoot, so I’m getting my 2006 Hoyt Trykon up-to-speed. I needed new Alphashox so I ordered a set. Just installed them. Holey moley! They are NOT that easy to install between those split limbs!
> 
> Just have to wax the Vapor Trail strings and check the tune.


I need to amp up my shooting here very soon but good grief I've barely had time to think let alone do anything in some imaginary spare time since vacation. Vacations are almost not worth it with the workload I come back to


----------



## Ihuntgeese

I just got my Hoyt restrung still needing to finish setting it up. I’m going to jump on the heavy single bevel bandwagon this year. I’m gonna try decoying out in the wide open prairie and I have a feeling I’m going to want a more substantial arrow setup for possible frontal shots.


----------



## iccyman001

CHAMPION2 
jemyers10pt 
The BobbyJones


These are the three we still need to check in. I'll PM them right now. Then it's off to look for deer on public tonight with my binos and 5 year old!


----------



## iccyman001

Ihuntgeese said:


> I just got my Hoyt restrung still needing to finish setting it up. I’m going to jump on the heavy single bevel bandwagon this year. I’m gonna try decoying out in the wide open prairie and I have a feeling I’m going to want a more substantial arrow setup for possible frontal shots.


What is your current arrow weight?


----------



## Ihuntgeese

iccyman001 said:


> What is your current arrow weight?


450, I’m going to shoot for 550-600. Gonna see what I can get to work out of my setup. I have 200 gr cutthroats on order.


----------



## iccyman001

I scouted public tonight. 8 does and 2 bucks. 
Lots more deer will show when crops come off!


----------



## CHAMPION2

I’m David from North Dakota and will be bowhunting whitetail and mule deer this year in my home state. Sorry about the late check in. I’m on vacation in Florida and kind of been off the grid.


----------



## BDHUNTR

Ihuntgeese said:


> I just got my Hoyt restrung still needing to finish setting it up. I’m going to jump on the heavy single bevel bandwagon this year. I’m gonna try decoying out in the wide open prairie and I have a feeling I’m going to want a more substantial arrow setup for possible frontal shots.


Good luck with that. I’m not a big fan of frontal shots, but if you can pull it off, good for you.

I’ll be practicing with my Hoyt, but hunting with my PSE. Hard to believe that bow is now 11 years old. Still shoots like a dream. I hunt in heavy cover so I like a heavy arrow for penetration. I shoot 27” XX78 2314’s with 100 grain Rocky Mountain Revolution mechanical broadheads.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Hey guys! Sorry for the late check in. My name is Josh and I live and hunt in Ohio. I also hunt in Illinois as well. Things look to be shaping up for a good season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

I was able to shoot a 3D tournament. Just waiting for them to post results, but I feel like I did well and may have placed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Getting more reps in this evening. 
Tennessee velvet is 12 days away!

Bow it shooting lights out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobbyJones

Morning Gents,

Joe here. Hunting Indiana and Mexico this year. Last year was my first year hunting and landed a 150" and a couple does. Excited see what this year brings.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ihuntgeese said:


> 450, I’m going to shoot for 550-600. Gonna see what I can get to work out of my setup. I have 200 gr cutthroats on order.


You won't regret it. Hope you know how to sharpen BHs though if you got those cutthroats without the extra fee to finish them off



TheBobbyJones said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> Joe here. Hunting Indiana and Mexico this year. Last year was my first year hunting and landed a 150" and a couple does. Excited see what this year brings.


A 150 your first year?!? You SOB! lol congrats


----------



## irishiup

TheBobbyJones said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> Joe here. Hunting Indiana and Mexico this year. Last year was my first year hunting and landed a 150" and a couple does. Excited see what this year brings.


What's the plan for Mexico?


----------



## BDHUNTR

hokiehunter373 said:


> You won't regret it. Hope you know how to sharpen BHs though if you got those cutthroats without the extra fee to finish them off
> 
> 
> 
> A 150 your first year?!? You SOB! lol congrats


lol! That’s what I was thinking!


----------



## TheBobbyJones

hokiehunter373 said:


> You won't regret it. Hope you know how to sharpen BHs though if you got those cutthroats without the extra fee to finish them off
> 
> 
> 
> A 150 your first year?!? You SOB! lol congrats





irishiup said:


> What's the plan for Mexico?


Heading down just south of Falcon Lake the first week of January to try to get on some chocolate racks.


----------



## TheBobbyJones

BDHUNTR said:


> lol! That’s what I was thinking!


I have a 5 acre spot that adjoins to a 100 acre outdoors club that doesn't get hunted. My property has a creek bottom and natural funnel that brings them right to me. I have a bunch of resident does that are on camera daily. Last year about the 3rd week of October a handful of really nice bucks started checking the river bottom. I hope the same pans out this year. I did see 2 very nice 10 pointers made through last year, so very hopeful.


----------



## iccyman001

The whole team has checked in! 
Game on!

I'm sure everyone is a repeat player, but make sure you remember the entry requirements, time limits, and pictures of the deer with your bow!!!!


----------



## BDHUNTR

iccyman001 said:


> The whole team has checked in!
> Game on!
> 
> I'm sure everyone is a repeat player, but make sure you remember the entry requirements, time limits, and pictures of the deer with your bow!!!!


Good to hear! Looks like a good team! Speaking from experience, it’s a blast being on a team that A- participates; and B- wins!


----------



## iccyman001

BDHUNTR said:


> Good to hear! Looks like a good team! Speaking from experience, it’s a blast being on a team that A- participates; and B- wins!


Agreed! Participation goes a long way here. It gives some motivation and really brings the team together. 
I also appreciate winning, ha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahollifield

Excited to see what this year holds. Don't have any shooters on cameras now but just put a camera in a spot that has been good to me in the past. I was out with the thermal last night hunting coyotes and did see a nice buck that I don't have any images of on cameras yet so hopefully they are held up in the corn and just haven't presented themselves yet.


----------



## ahollifield

iccyman001 said:


> The whole team has checked in!
> Game on!
> 
> I'm sure everyone is a repeat player, but make sure you remember the entry requirements, time limits, and pictures of the deer with your bow!!!!


@iccyman001 Did you happen to participate in the BOW ONLY WHITETAILS hunt a couple years ago? I believe we were on the same team that year that finished 2nd?


----------



## hokiehunter373

TheBobbyJones said:


> I have a 5 acre spot that adjoins to a 100 acre outdoors club that doesn't get hunted. My property has a creek bottom and natural funnel that brings them right to me. I have a bunch of resident does that are on camera daily. Last year about the 3rd week of October a handful of really nice bucks started checking the river bottom. I hope the same pans out this year. I did see 2 very nice 10 pointers made through last year, so very hopeful.


Sounds like you need some guys to come hunt with ya lol


----------



## hokiehunter373

Participation is definitely the key. If we get a chatty bunch in here it's still a lot of fun even if you're not near the top of the leaderboard. Being towards the top of course helps. Hopefully we've got a bunch of guys that will at least shoot does. 2 does by every teammate goes a long long way.


----------



## TheBobbyJones

hokiehunter373 said:


> Sounds like you need some guys to come hunt with ya lol


This will be my sons first year so he will be out there with me. He has been putting in the reps this summer and is pretty excited.


----------



## irishiup

Unless it's scorching hot, I'll be at my lease in Kentucky the first weekend in September. The cameras have been pretty slow for the past week... I think they may be living out in the bean fields where there's some pockets of trees for shade and water holes. I'd be good with taking a doe and also doing some scouting/prep work on a nearby permission property I gained access to but haven't seen in person yet. 

All I know is I'm raring to go!


----------



## irishiup

Are we all checked in at this point?


----------



## BDHUNTR

I responded to Ringer’s thread that we are all checked in. I also mentioned that the team is Lethal In_ten_tions, not Lethal Intentions. He said the area for team names does not support italics. He said he could list it as Lethal InTENtions. I said I’d ask.


----------



## hokiehunter373

BDHUNTR said:


> I responded to Ringer’s thread that we are all checked in. I also mentioned that the team is Lethal In_ten_tions, not Lethal Intentions. He said the area for team names does not support italics. He said he could list it as Lethal InTENtions. I said I’d ask.


IDC either way


----------



## irishiup

hokiehunter373 said:


> IDC either way


Same. If we're checked in and fully registered, I'm good however it's listed


----------



## BDHUNTR

I’m good with that.


----------



## iccyman001

ahollifield said:


> @iccyman001 Did you happen to participate in the BOW ONLY WHITETAILS hunt a couple years ago? I believe we were on the same team that year that finished 2nd?


That was me! I sign up for all kinds of bowhunting contests, ha! 
Let’s outdo that season and come in 1st here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull

Would be "more better" but let's just get out there and kill!!!! Pulled card from my camera this weekend, problem was I got distracted talking with a bud and put it back in the camera (instead of the spare I had) and formatted....Doah! Month worth of pics flushed. Hope that's the worst that happens. Card was full too! Jealous of you early starters but not in that kind of heat, I have a great field entry stand but it faces west, not a comfortable evening sit.


----------



## BDHUNTR

454casull said:


> Would be "more better" but let's just get out there and kill!!!! Pulled card from my camera this weekend, problem was I got distracted talking with a bud and put it back in the camera (instead of the spare I had) and formatted....Doah! Month worth of pics flushed. Hope that's the worst that happens. Card was full too! Jealous of you early starters but not in that kind of heat, I have a great field entry stand but it faces west, not a comfortable evening sit.


Ouch! That’s a shame. But who knows? You may get surprised!


----------



## 454casull

BDHUNTR said:


> Ouch! That’s a shame. But who knows? You may get surprised!


Every deer I have shot in the last two years has not been photogenic, this camera was at a new stand site that's 100yards from a UUUUGE! cornfield, not Iowa huge but big. New evening stand I know deer travel through there.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

I had that happen last year as well. I lost 3 months worth of pics. Somehow the card got messed up and reformatted when I plugged it in to the computer to check the card.


454casull said:


> Would be "more better" but let's just get out there and kill!!!! Pulled card from my camera this weekend, problem was I got distracted talking with a bud and put it back in the camera (instead of the spare I had) and formatted....Doah! Month worth of pics flushed. Hope that's the worst that happens. Card was full too! Jealous of you early starters but not in that kind of heat, I have a great field entry stand but it faces west, not a comfortable evening sit.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

This is about the biggest one I have at home so far this year. Not a giant but definitely a shooter for here at home.


----------



## irishiup

454casull said:


> Would be "more better" but let's just get out there and kill!!!! Pulled card from my camera this weekend, problem was I got distracted talking with a bud and put it back in the camera (instead of the spare I had) and formatted....Doah! Month worth of pics flushed. Hope that's the worst that happens. Card was full too! Jealous of you early starters but not in that kind of heat, I have a great field entry stand but it faces west, not a comfortable evening sit.


Brutal. If it's any consolation, I have two cell cams just not sending any pics from four states away.


----------



## hokiehunter373

When's everyo


3 Blade Rage said:


> I had that happen last year as well. I lost 3 months worth of pics. Somehow the card got messed up and reformatted when I plugged it in to the computer to check the card.


I've had this happen a couple times. Makes me sad just to think about lol


----------



## TheBobbyJones

hokiehunter373 said:


> When's everyo
> 
> I've had this happen a couple times. Makes me sad just to think about lol


You are just going to have to get that cell camera. You can still fumble the SD card, but at least you will know what was on it


----------



## iccyman001

I am foaming at the mouth. I’ll be hunting whitetail in one week from tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR

iccyman001 said:


> I am foaming at the mouth. I’ll be hunting whitetail in one week from tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck! Get the first points!


----------



## TheBobbyJones

Where's the closest state to Indiana where I have a viable chance to get on a velvet buck on public land?


----------



## irishiup

TheBobbyJones said:


> Where's the closest state to Indiana where I have a viable chance to get on a velvet buck on public land?


One state south... Kentucky opens statewide first weekend of Sept


----------



## hokiehunter373

TheBobbyJones said:


> You are just going to have to get that cell camera. You can still fumble the SD card, but at least you will know what was on it


Buddy, I've got 8 of them 🤣 they have definitely reduced the issues but I still have a few non cell cams that I can mess up


----------



## iccyman001

Truck is loaded up! 
I’m about to head west for antelope. 

My daughter and I did some scouting last night and saw no shortage of deer. We saw one of the really good bucks again. I can’t wait to see him up close….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> Trust is loaded up!
> I’m about to head west for antelope.
> 
> My daughter and I did some scouting last night and saw no shortage of deer. We saw one of the really good bucks again. I can’t wait to see him up close….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can’t wait til my kids are a little older and I can do this frequently with them 

Good luck with the antelope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishiup

Going DIY or outfitted?


----------



## iccyman001

irishiup said:


> Going DIY or outfitted?


DIY

I'm out scouting today. This is going to be a ball.


----------



## irishiup

Nice! Post some pics of the scenery.


----------



## ahollifield

I've been burning the phone lines up lately looking for Private land in Ohio to hunt. To my surprise, especially being out of state from North Carolina, I have been successful and have found somewhere in the neighborhood of 260 acres to bow hunt. It is looking good for 2022!


----------



## iccyman001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR

Nice speed goat! Congrats on that. You didn’t waste any time!


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Nice! Looks like a big one


----------



## hokiehunter373

Yeah, he seems tall. Didn't waste any time lol. Congrats @iccyman001


----------



## irishiup

I was thinking the same! I know nothing about antelopes, but seems really tall compared to other harvest photos. Congrats!


----------



## iccyman001

Thanks guys. I’m driving back to MO, I’ll process the goat, then head to TN Friday morning for the early archery hunt. 
Hopefully get us some early points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishiup

ahollifield said:


> I've been burning the phone lines up lately looking for Private land in Ohio to hunt. To my surprise, especially being out of state from North Carolina, I have been successful and have found somewhere in the neighborhood of 260 acres to bow hunt. It is looking good for 2022!


That's pretty impressive getting permission without face-to-face conversation. I've never had luck that way.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Beautiful speed goat man! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OlJanet

Looking tonjoin a team, any vacancies?


----------



## iccyman001

I passed on 4 bucks tonight. One had me thinking, but I had to sit on my hands and behave. 

It’s been HOT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR

The question is…would you have arrowed it on the LAST day of hunting season? 😂


----------



## ahollifield

irishiup said:


> That's pretty impressive getting permission without face-to-face conversation. I've never had luck that way.


I have had a little luck like that in the past. Honestly was a little star struck when I got the nod from the land owners!


----------



## iccyman001

BDHUNTR said:


> The question is…would you have arrowed it on the LAST day of hunting season?


Not these ones. It’s too early!

I can still go back there and fill my two tags on good deer. 

The biggest one I passed was probably 115”. 

They were supposed to be rolling with an 18 point buck I was chasing, but he didn’t come out in time…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishiup

iccyman001 said:


> They were supposed to be rolling with an 18 point buck I was chasing, but he didn’t come out in time…


Feel free to share a photo! 😁


----------



## hokiehunter373

irishiup said:


> Feel free to share a photo! 😁


I set up a ground blind with my kids this weekend and threw out some corn to see what's in the area. I don't like hunting over corn but I'm trying to have a super high odds early season hunt with my 5 year old. Even if it's just to see deer. There's a decent 8 showing up multiple times a day, and some smaller bucks, all of which I normally wouldn't shoot on this property. If my boy is with me I'm going to shoot whatever the heck he wants me to though lol


----------



## irishiup

That's awesome! Good luck to you and your boy. Can you start hunting this weekend? 

I'll be making the trip north to Kentucky on Friday for the opener this weekend! My cell cams are malfunctioning, so no idea what is going on at the lease and not sure what to expect. I'd like to take a doe as I'm down to only two roasts in the freezer and would love to not worry about meat during the rut.

Either way, I'm using the weekend to scout a new permission farm and get some stands/cameras set up to hunt it later this fall.


----------



## hokiehunter373

irishiup said:


> That's awesome! Good luck to you and your boy. Can you start hunting this weekend?
> 
> I'll be making the trip north to Kentucky on Friday for the opener this weekend! My cell cams are malfunctioning, so no idea what is going on at the lease and not sure what to expect. I'd like to take a doe as I'm down to only two roasts in the freezer and would love to not worry about meat during the rut.
> 
> Either way, I'm using the weekend to scout a new permission farm and get some stands/cameras set up to hunt it later this fall.


Season starts in MD on 9/9. Hoping to get him out on 9/10 but we'll see how the first week of Kindergarten goes. This is the best looking one on that property so far. He's bedding super close and was on cam at 7pm last night so fingers crossed I can get in there opening weekend and have an exciting hunt with my little guy.


----------



## iccyman001

This was my funky target for TN velvet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR

hokie, that looks like a decent buck. Arrowing him with your son would be awesome!


----------



## BDHUNTR

Nice bucks, iccy!


----------



## hokiehunter373

BDHUNTR said:


> hokie, that looks like a decent buck. Arrowing him with your son would be awesome!


Yeah, we'll see how patient he can be. He's already told me he just wants me to shoot any deer. There's a couple smaller bucks running with that one so I'll have to see if I can pump his brakes or if I'll just be letting it rip on my smallest buck ever if a little forky comes in lol


----------



## BDHUNTR

LMAO. Hopefully he doesn’t shout “shoot ‘em, Dad!!!”


----------



## hokiehunter373

The more he shows up the more I like what I see. Not a deer I'd obsess over if it wasn't for hunting with my kids but I'd be absolutely thrilled to get a crack at him with one of them in the blind with me.


----------



## BDHUNTR

He looks good to me. Then again, I’ve never been picky!


----------



## iccyman001

Great looking buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

13 more days and it’s Missouri opener! 
I’m going even if it’s 90 degrees 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

I got access to 18 acres that butts up to public that I've been watching. It's not much, but it adds to my chances of putting down one of the nice ones I have been watching.


----------



## BDHUNTR

hokie, back in MD for a few days with my daughters. Man, the weather is nice! Starting to feel like hunting season!


----------



## irishiup

So opening weekend was a thunderstorm-filled washout. The bucks celebrated by hosting an impromptu party 15 yards from my stand and the chiggers celebrated by leaving somewhere in the vicinity of 137 bites on my arms and legs. 🤬

On the bright side, got cameras up and walked the new property, which looks incredible. Got a blind setup for my dad for later in the season. 










This one shows his body size better. I'm thinking he's on the downside of his life based off the lack of growth for his headgear from last year.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Hey guys is anyone having a hard time with Tapatalk? Ive subscribed to this thread but it has yet to show up unless I look for it each time. 

Good luck to everyone too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR

The only thing I loathe more than chiggers…is more chiggers. God, they suck!


----------



## irishiup

BDHUNTR said:


> The only thing I loathe more than chiggers…is more chiggers. God, they suck!


Spawn of the devil. I was up at 3 a.m. in my pool because it's the only thing that gives me relief.


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> 13 more days and it’s Missouri opener!
> I’m going even if it’s 90 degrees
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're my kind of guy lol



BDHUNTR said:


> hokie, back in MD for a few days with my daughters. Man, the weather is nice! Starting to feel like hunting season!


The mornings have certainly started to give me the itch. 4 more days til I'm sitting in a blind with my 5 year old!



jemyers10pt said:


> Hey guys is anyone having a hard time with Tapatalk? Ive subscribed to this thread but it has yet to show up unless I look for it each time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not the only one that's had issues. It seems like if the site doesn't think you've viewed all of the posts in whatever thread you have notifications for, it won't give you new notifications. It's a real PITA


----------



## 454casull

So, 24 days and counting to the Bow opener in Michigan. Put all the finishing touches on the stands Sunday now the wait. BTW somehow about 500+ pics survived my SD card debacle and I got some nice (for my area) bucks on camera. The biggest did walk by my tree at 4:18pm one day on his way to the corn. I know it's still summer but hoping he stays around. Lots of does and more spotted fawns than I have ever seen. Weather just has to cooperate now.


----------



## hokiehunter373

454casull said:


> So, 24 days and counting to the Bow opener in Michigan. Put all the finishing touches on the stands Sunday now the wait. BTW somehow about 500+ pics survived my SD card debacle and I got some nice (for my area) bucks on camera. The biggest did walk by my tree at 4:18pm one day on his way to the corn. I know it's still summer but hoping he stays around. Lots of does and more spotted fawns than I have ever seen. Weather just has to cooperate now.


I feel like I've seen a ton of fawns this year too. I've seen a bunch laying on the side of the road as well. Easy spring here must have helped them out a good bit.


----------



## dmason3

jemyers10pt said:


> Hey guys is anyone having a hard time with Tapatalk? Ive subscribed to this thread but it has yet to show up unless I look for it each time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AT has been having all sorts of issues on Tapatalk the last few months. Same issue for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Rainy and cool the last few days been giving me the tingles lol. Should be out Saturday with my son and then I'm hoping to be out Monday AM but right now it looks like it's supposed to storm


----------



## irishiup

Officially hard-horned and ready to rock!


----------



## hokiehunter373

irishiup said:


> Officially hard-horned and ready to rock!
> 
> View attachment 7695601


Yup, my target buck I'm going after with my son tomorrow just shed his velvet. We'll see if my little guy lets me hold out for him lol


----------



## jemyers10pt

Seen a solid 170-180 two nights ago that was hard horn. Hell of a buck. Had 2 other ones with him in the 160's and 3 in the 140-150's. It was the best bachelor group I think Ive seen in 20 years. Of course its not where I can hunt but Im doing some asking so we will see.


----------



## irishiup

I'm no astrophysicist, but that's 6 bucks over 140 in one location according to my math. In other words, more than enough bucks to go around for your friends on Lethal Intentions if you wanted to invite us. 😎


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Just got out and checked cams at the new lease. Got a definite shooter and some other bucks that might be shooters but the pics were pretty crappy to tell for sure.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Good luck to anyone out hunting this weekend!


----------



## iccyman001

Only 6 more days until my opener!


----------



## hoyt3

We are open here in VA, at least for does. I shot one in permit season, and my daughter got a doe on Labor Day. She had a close encounter with 6 at 5 yds on Saturday, but no luck. I have until Oct 1 when buck comes in. There's one target buck, but he's only 3.5 and I'm on the fence about letting him go. There are other bucks that are shooters in the area, but not as big. This guy goes about 150 but is young and I know he'll be in the mid 160s next year, maybe higher with supplements if he makes it. I believe that same deer is one I hit last year and trailed 900 yds with a dog.


----------



## Ihuntgeese

I don’t have much to report. Our season opens on Monday, but I won’t have a chance to get out until next Monday. Been out dove hunting lately, my wing shooting was quite rusty the first trip out but has improved. Good luck to everyone out hunting this weekend.


----------



## iccyman001

Pulled some cams on one of the two small properties I got access to.
Lots of does, small bucks, and one 110" buck.

More will come on that property; I can just feel it


----------



## irishiup

hoyt3 said:


> We are open here in VA, at least for does. I shot one in permit season, and my daughter got a doe on Labor Day. She had a close encounter with 6 at 5 yds on Saturday, but no luck. I have until Oct 1 when buck comes in. There's one target buck, but he's only 3.5 and I'm on the fence about letting him go. There are other bucks that are shooters in the area, but not as big. This guy goes about 150 but is young and I know he'll be in the mid 160s next year, maybe higher with supplements if he makes it. I believe that same deer is one I hit last year and trailed 900 yds with a dog.


Register the doe at the check-in station!


----------



## hoyt3

irishiup said:


> Register the doe at the check-in station!


She was registered the moment we found her via the online go outdoors app provided by vdgif. It's the best thing int he world. I screen shot the confirmation email, save it with my pictures of the deer, and go drop them off. Best thing ever and if I ever meet a warden, I have everything I need. I have had to call the local deputies because the app was down, and he got in touch with the warden. No problems. I'll tell you what tho, don't mess with a warden, when in doubt, call to check the deer in, stop at a check station or call the local boys


----------



## irishiup

hoyt3 said:


> She was registered the moment we found her via the online go outdoors app provided by vdgif. It's the best thing int he world. I screen shot the confirmation email, save it with my pictures of the deer, and go drop them off. Best thing ever and if I ever meet a warden, I have everything I need. I have had to call the local deputies because the app was down, and he got in touch with the warden. No problems. I'll tell you what tho, don't mess with a warden, when in doubt, call to check the deer in, stop at a check station or call the local boys


Haha... I meant the check-in station for this contest!


----------



## hokiehunter373

My hunt with my little buddy didn’t go so great Saturday but he got some excitement! Couple does got downwind and blew at us early. Had a little basket rack come into 25 yards towards last light but I couldn’t get him to see the deer and I couldn’t get drawn. He figured out something was off and got out of there. Good first experience though. 

Got out this morning and made it happen











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR

Congrats, hokie! Sorry your boy missed the excitement but you both have many, many hunts ahead for you! Nice doe!


----------



## irishiup

Congrats! I'm sure just seeing deer is enough for them.


----------



## iccyman001

hokiehunter373 said:


> My hunt with my little buddy didn’t go so great Saturday but he got some excitement! Couple does got downwind and blew at us early. Had a little basket rack come into 25 yards towards last light but I couldn’t get him to see the deer and I couldn’t get drawn. He figured out something was off and got out of there. Good first experience though.
> 
> Got out this morning and made it happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Way to go!!!!!! Awesome job kicking us off.


----------



## iccyman001

hoyt3 said:


> She was registered the moment we found her via the online go outdoors app provided by vdgif. It's the best thing int he world. I screen shot the confirmation email, save it with my pictures of the deer, and go drop them off. Best thing ever and if I ever meet a warden, I have everything I need. I have had to call the local deputies because the app was down, and he got in touch with the warden. No problems. I'll tell you what tho, don't mess with a warden, when in doubt, call to check the deer in, stop at a check station or call the local boys



haha to echo what Irishup said; he meant posting it in here!








19th Annual AT Deer Contest Check-In Station


Please use this thread ONLY to post pics and details of your successful hunt! Please be reminded of the RULES..... https://www.archerytalk.com/threads/19th-annual-at-deer-contest-2022-2023-rules.6113790/ Your bow MUST be featured in the photo, no bow, no points - sorry! Good luck and...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations Hookie!


----------



## hokiehunter373

irishiup said:


> Congrats! I'm sure just seeing deer is enough for them.


He couldn't see any, he's too short lol. I've gotta figure out a way to get him sitting higher that doesn't require purchasing a $150 chair

Thanks for all the congrats, gotta get after the big boys now. Hoping to start that pursuit on Saturday but I'll smack a couple more does along the way if they come by me


----------



## hoyt3

Had my 2 targets at 23 yds tonight...doe only tho...dog was there on a training track


----------



## iccyman001

hoyt3 said:


> Had my 2 targets at 23 yds tonight...doe only tho...dog was there on a training track


Beautiful pup!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

hoyt3 said:


> Had my 2 targets at 23 yds tonight...doe only tho...dog was there on a training track


So is that 50 on the board for us? Congrats


----------



## hoyt3

not for me, that was my daughter's deer. I only had one doe come through last night and my bow was still on the ground as I was getting settled on my 1 stick. The rest were bucks about 45 mins later. It always happens that way too. I'm going to another 'backyard' (literally) this weekend to see if I can drop a doe. I have a doe down already, but that was before the contest and during a kill permit season.


----------



## iccyman001

hoyt3 said:


> not for me, that was my daughter's deer. I only had one doe come through last night and my bow was still on the ground as I was getting settled on my 1 stick. The rest were bucks about 45 mins later. It always happens that way too. I'm going to another 'backyard' (literally) this weekend to see if I can drop a doe. I have a doe down already, but that was before the contest and during a kill permit season.


I have an odd feeling we don’t have to worry about you killing more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

I glassed more tonight. 

Tomorrow is opener. I had a 110-115” buck on the private property that I got access to. 

He’s decent, but will get the pass. Maybe even let a buddy shoot him. 

I’m so ready to hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

hoyt3 said:


> not for me, that was my daughter's deer. I only had one doe come through last night and my bow was still on the ground as I was getting settled on my 1 stick. The rest were bucks about 45 mins later. It always happens that way too. I'm going to another 'backyard' (literally) this weekend to see if I can drop a doe. I have a doe down already, but that was before the contest and during a kill permit season.


Congrats to her! Can't wait for my kids to be doing the same.

What 1 stick do you use? I just used mine for my first hunt when I got that doe the other day. So awesome having virtually no weight walking in to hunt lol


----------



## iccyman001

Sat this evening for opener! 
Saw a small buck and 2 small does. 

Lots of younger bucks. 

Two decent ones bopping around, but haven’t gotten the big one on camera yet. 







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

I'll be out tomorrow AM. Think I'll be trying to get there early and scout my way in on a spot I've got some intel from last year


----------



## BDHUNTR

Good luck, hokie!


----------



## hoyt3

hokiehunter373 said:


> Congrats to her! Can't wait for my kids to be doing the same.
> 
> What 1 stick do you use? I just used mine for my first hunt when I got that doe the other day. So awesome having virtually no weight walking in to hunt lol


Eastern woods


----------



## iccyman001

I got my first Missouri deer this evening. On public!!!

I was also able to play with my ninja skills a lot. I shot her from the ground and snuck in on a bachelor group of bucks. Let’s see if this screen shot from the video I took works. I had them at 4-5 yards 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR

Awesome, iccy! Nice kill and great stalking to get that close!


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations Icy!


----------



## iccyman001

Im going to hunt either Monday or Wednesday. Then I have to fly to Massachusetts for a wedding and I'll be back the following Monday. Then the games begin. 
I want a few more does down early so I can just horn hunt the rest of the year!


----------



## iccyman001

Sat this evening on public. 
I could only get off the ground 7’ but it worked. I had a doe and fawn sitting under me at 2-3 yards. I had a deer moving in the thick stuff for a while and every bit of me said “buck”, but it never came out. 

Until next time!
(screen shot of the doe and fawn from a video I took)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

hoyt3 said:


> Eastern woods


Same with me. Didn't get it done Saturday but was very close. I was between 2 different spots I wanted to go to. I ended up having 2 does within 30 yards at the spot I picked. The first time they passed through they were walking quickly and I wasn't ready for the shot. The worked off to some acorns and I figured I'd try to throw some fawn bleats out and see if that would bring um in. It turned one of them immediately and she was working broadside towards me at 28. She needed about 4 more yards when a mountain biker came by on a trail. She stopped and watched him work off and then it was like she completely forgot what she was doing. Soon as he was out of sight she turned around and walked out of my life. Then I got a pic from the spot I chose not to go to. Solid buck I would have taken a poke at walking down the trail at 8:30 🙃. I got down and did some scouting and learned a lot. I don't think I'll be out again til this coming Monday unless I can get my boy out Saturday afternoon. Good luck guys lets stack some does up.


----------



## iccyman001

We are in 4th place! Woot woot haha 

I may hunt tomorrow morning. I’m antsy to shoot another doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Well things just got ugly in a good way…..

I just got access to 280 acres of solid hunting ground….. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> Well things just got ugly in a good way…..
> 
> I just got access to 280 acres of solid hunting ground…..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So are you out this morning? Lol


----------



## iccyman001

hokiehunter373 said:


> So are you out this morning? Lol


I fricken wish!!!! I didn’t even sleep last night because of this. 

Gonna try to get out tonight after soccer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

I had a funky little buck come out next to me. If his genes are in here we will be just fine 


125” with stickers matching kicking off both G2s and G3s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR

iccyman001 said:


> Well things just got ugly in a good way…..
> 
> I just got access to 280 acres of solid hunting ground…..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if that’s ugly, I’d love your definition of beautiful lol!


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> I had a funky little buck come out next to me. If his genes are in here we will be just fine
> 
> 
> 125” with stickers matching kicking off both G2s and G3s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta love that!


----------



## 454casull

8 more days!!!! Now the weather has to cooperate. Pick a spot and have fun!


----------



## TheBobbyJones

Youth weekend tomorrow. The boy is awfully excited, but not as excited as I am for him. Have him all setup and his bow dialed in. Put yard flags out around the blind to give him a quick reference on yardage. I'm pretty confident he will be successful. Good luck to all the youngsters out there this weekend!


----------



## hokiehunter373

TheBobbyJones said:


> Youth weekend tomorrow. The boy is awfully excited, but not as excited as I am for him. Have him all setup and his bow dialed in. Put yard flags out around the blind to give him a quick reference on yardage. I'm pretty confident he will be successful. Good luck to all the youngsters out there this weekend!


So awesome! Good luck to him and you


----------



## BDHUNTR

Have a great youth day!


----------



## iccyman001

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Just got an arrow in a heavy bodied 8. Looked like I hit front shoulder. He’s either dead with a heart shot or I need to find him in his bed. Trying to wait til 8 to start getting down. Shot was right after 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Good luck Hookie! Hopefully you find him without any issues.


----------



## BDHUNTR

hokie, first off, good luck! I think your temps right now are in the high 60°s. I’d leave him be for 3 hours to be sure. Good trailing!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Didn’t go 60 lol. Gotta get to the dentist. I’ll post details later 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobbyJones

The boy got it done this weekend. Incredibly proud of him!


----------



## BDHUNTR

Congrats, TBJ! I bet he’s happy!

hokie, that’s what I think they call a heart shot lol! Waiting on that story! Good luck at the painless dentist!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Set up on a trail coming back from food to bedding. Was pretty sure a group of bucks liked to use this trail but it was my first hunt there. Got up early as crap and made the half mile walk. Was to my tree a little after 5. Took my time trying to be super quiet climbing up. Got settled and the sun started to rise. Thermals were being super weird and the wind wasn’t doing what it was supposed to. He came in around 6:45-6:50 exactly where I thought he would. Came straight to the base of the tree before walking down the hill behind me. I didn’t think I was ever going to get a shot and had been holding for about a minute. Finally let down and he of course turned broadside. Drew back and stopped him at the same time. Settled the pin, checked the bubble, checked the pin again and let her eat. Impact sounded like I was busting concrete and the arrow was in him as he ran off. Initially I thought it was a bit forward and a bit low but the longer I sat the more I thought the height was perfect. I was worried I was too far forward though but he ran off absolutely destroying brush and looked to be bulldozing along down through the bottom. I thought I had heard a crash but I couldn’t see and then I thought I heard more movement after the crash. Waited an hour and decided to get down. Walked to impact, looked for blood, looked downhill and saw belly. Couldn’t believe it. Absolutely drilled him. The single best thing I’ve ever done for my hunting and confidence is build my own arrows. The vital V is where it’s at. I did not hit the front shoulder but went through the beefiest part of the offside shoulder. That leg was jelly. I got near side lung, clipped the heart, and all kinds of goodies in between. You didn’t need a blood trail because there was just a mowed down path but the blood trail was fantastic. Thrilled with this hunt and the shot. 















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmason3

Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations Hookie! Beautiful buck and Fantastic shot and story!


----------



## BDHUNTR

Nice 7 pt, hokie! Great shot, too!

I hit one just like that a few years ago. Arrow still in him, thought I hit too far forward although I believed my aim was true. He made it 60 yards and dumped. Got near lung, heart and it hit his off-side upper front leg. Shot looked almost exactly like yours.


----------



## iccyman001

hokiehunter373 said:


> Just got an arrow in a heavy bodied 8. Looked like I hit front shoulder. He’s either dead with a heart shot or I need to find him in his bed. Trying to wait til 8 to start getting down. Shot was right after 7
> 
> Way to go!!!!!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





TheBobbyJones said:


> View attachment 7706538
> 
> The boy got it done this weekend. Incredibly proud of him!


HUGE CONGRATS TO YOUR SON!


----------



## iccyman001

Well done, Hokie!!!!! Beautiful buck!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Thanks, guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

I’m all fired up now thanks to Hokie. I love when teams get momentum and put up a few deer at a time. So I’m motivated to shoot a doe asap! If the right one steps tonight I’m shooting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> I’m all fired up now thanks to Hokie. I love when teams get momentum and put up a few deer at a time. So I’m motivated to shoot a doe asap! If the right one steps tonight I’m shooting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what I like to hear! Go get um 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Shot doe #2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

I made a bad initial shot, but had a good follow up!
More meat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> I made a bad initial shot, but had a good follow up!
> More meat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to get it done, man! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull

Congrats!!!! Don’t forget to enter it within the time slotted. Best way to fire up the team!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobbyJones

You guys putting in all this work and I have to wait till Saturday! It’s going to be a long week!


----------



## iccyman001

I got her entered. 

I saw 28 does and 8 bucks tonight. They were moving well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations Iccy! I will be out next week.


----------



## ahollifield

Leaving for Ohio next Thursday to scout and hang cameras, might even get a sit or two in. Going up to check out the 260ish Acres of public I picked up and then heading back the second week of November. Its that time of year again!


----------



## iccyman001

Im going to head out again tonight. I’d like a few more does and I want to find the right buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR

Good doe, iccy!

hokie, I looked at those pics again. That’s a dandy buck! Great-looking rack!


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> Im going to head out again tonight. I’d like a few more does and I want to find the right buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I envy your time in the field lol.  Keep kicking ***!!



BDHUNTR said:


> Good doe, iccy!
> 
> hokie, I looked at those pics again. That’s a dandy buck! Great-looking rack!


Appreciate it, buddy! It's funny, a few years ago, I never would have considered passing this deer. Yesterday, when I first saw him, my initial thought was I was going to let him walk. I know there's bigger deer on this property and part of me was hoping one of them was going to come in behind him. The longer he was within range though, the more I looked at his rack, looked at his gut, saw that spread, saw a bigger buck wasn't coming, had to control buck fever... I was like yeahhh can't let this guy walk haha. He got me excited so I figured even with bigger bucks around I should enjoy it. I passed A LOT of small bucks growing up trying to wait for good deer to shoot and not practicing just shooting deer. I regret that. I don't get to hunt as often as I'd like so I figured the heck with it, if the deer gets me worked up, and I'm going to be proud of him, I should shoot. Glad I did, especially after that shot, as each one like that builds confidence. Hopefully I'll end up getting a shot at the tank I'm after and the practice pays off. Need to get another doe first.


----------



## hokiehunter373

We should be up into 2nd place now. Let's keep it rollin


----------



## hoyt3

I can't seem to get in range of anything legal. Right now in VA, we have urban archery around DC. Doe only. Buck opens up the day Ian is scheduled to dump rain on us, of course. I had my target bucks, yep both of them, at 23 yards last week, but of course, I can't shoot them. No does, just bucks. Later in the week, I had a doe coming in, but the wind was in the process of shifting and she smelled me. I look down, and there's a big deer under me...of course it has antlers...ugh. Seems to go this way every year. I'm on bucks early, then the season shifts and it's does only. I'm setting up a ground blind for my 14 y.o. daughter (who by the way loves reminding me that she has the only deer between us in the legal season (it's weird this season, I don't care if I shoot one, I just want her to, and the little kid got three last year, one on a spot and stalk)...I have one down in kill permit season in July). Ian is supposed to dump about an inch of rain on us this weekend. I'll go in the blind with her and see how things go. My target has been making regular stops on this very small property, but I have the surrounding 4 properties to hunt and 6 total in the neighborhood, yes, neighborhood. I'm heading out tonight to a spot where the landowner says they're out every night (except when I'm there) for a doe. My one property runs 4 cams, and they're set to send me 'intel' (former CIA) on the deer today. I'm also going to set a cam out on a new property I got about a month ago and my daughter had 6 w/in 5 yds on her first sit of the year....it's all about the little ones! If I can tag one of my 2 targets (hope my daughter gets one) and a doe, that should allow me to contribute about 190 pts


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Good luck Hoyt! I would actually be hunting on Saturday morning but I will be down in your neck of the woods for parents weekend down at GW. Of course we also bought tickets for the Phillys/Nationals game as I never seen a game yet at that stadium but it looks like it might get rained out. If only I could stay home and hunt. Ya well.


----------



## iccyman001

8 does and a 2 year old buck tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> 8 does and a 2 year old buck tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another great hunt. Can't wait to see when you put a buck on the ground


----------



## hoyt3

20 yds, went 60...finally
Was walking into my stand when I saw 3 out in a field....59 yds, too far, especially with the wind. I went down an adjacent hedgerow, when dogs came in and chased them into the field I was in....by the time I got an arrow nocked and ranged, they were gone. I walked to my stand a completely different way due to the fact I have literally never seen a deer from a tree on this property...mostly because it's all bedding and incredibly hard to get into undetected. I picked a tree that I always wanted to sit that had a ridiculous amount of cover and one sticked it up to about 12'. About a half hour later, a doe and two fawns, probably the same three from before, came in. The doe walked out, did a tear drop and came in. I drew, and the arrow came off the string. I caught it, and redrew. Grunted at her and sent it on it's way. I could tell she was down due to the fawns meandering around about 100 yds away. She went across about every known tracking terrain in a stupid short amount of time. Leaves, grass, dirt, wet soil...ugh...took about 15 mins to find her even though I knew about where she was...


----------



## iccyman001

hoyt3 said:


> 20 yds, went 60...finally


WAY TO GO!!!! Congrats, Hoyt!!!!!!


I love these mojo runs!!!! A couple hundred points added in 2 days. 


Well done, everyone!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

hokiehunter373 said:


> Another great hunt. Can't wait to see when you put a buck on the ground


I want these Missouri bucks to be at a certain mark this year. When I see it I’ll know it. I’m passing a lot of bucks I normally wouldn’t and it’s good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR

Congrats, hoyt!


----------



## hokiehunter373

hoyt3 said:


> 20 yds, went 60...finally


Way to go, man! Nice shooting. Lets keep it rolling


----------



## hokiehunter373

I thoroughly enjoy looking at the scoring thread and seeing the last 3 deer from our team haha


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations Hoyt! Great shot!


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Nice job out there guys! I still haven’t made it out yet it’s finally cooling off here. I’ll get with the program here in the next week or so.


----------



## irishiup

@hokiehunter373 Great buck... And what a shot! Exactly what we are all trying to do when we let an arrow fly. 

@iccyman001 Filling the freezer with high-quality protein. Congrats!


----------



## irishiup

While you guys are taking 'em down, I'm shuttered up and hoping this Cat 4/5 moves through with as little damage as possible. At least my cell cams gave me a smile this morning with two new bucks moving on the property as they transition off ag.


----------



## hokiehunter373

irishiup said:


> While you guys are taking 'em down, I'm shuttered up and hoping this Cat 4/5 moves through with as little damage as possible. At least my cell cams gave me a smile this morning with two new bucks moving on the property as they transition off ag.
> 
> View attachment 7708136
> 
> 
> View attachment 7708137


Stay safe, man. Fantastic looking bucks!


----------



## 454casull

X2 on the safe part, not much you can do when Ma Nature decides to be a ........ That first deer is a freak with a ton of character, needs to be on the wall and in the freezer!


----------



## 454casull

Opener here on Saturday so far weather looks great, good time to hit the deer while they don't realize they are being hunted, a couple weeks and they get janky.


----------



## 454casull

Transition as in after they feed to bed or transition off a food source? I use transition to mean the latter. Just curious.....34 degrees that's chilly


----------



## irishiup

454casull said:


> Transition as in after they feed to bed or transition off a food source? I use transition to mean the latter. Just curious.....34 degrees that's chilly


Yes, the latter. This is a permission property I picked up this summer and didn't get a shooter on it until two days ago (more than 3 weeks after I put the cameras up), but I had a strong feeling they would move in once the beans on surrounding farms started to yellow and oaks starting dropping. I don't think it's coincidence they were moving in daylight with that cold snap.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Great deer guys. Soccer and cross country are slowing down for me after this week. Had to get new strings on the boys bow and had to lengthen it out 2” on his draw. So tonight Im fletching him new arrows and getting those tuned up. Man he has grown like a weed. Hopefully we get out this weekend but it looks like it’s supposed to rain all weekend so we shall see. Illinois farms are showing some good promise too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull

irishiup said:


> Yes, the latter. This is a permission property I picked up this summer and didn't get a shooter on it until two days ago (more than 3 weeks after I put the cameras up), but I had a strong feeling they would move in once the beans on surrounding farms started to yellow and oaks starting dropping. I don't think it's coincidence they were moving in daylight with that cold snap.


Ok, got ya. I don't have any oaks on the property so if one food source goes the deer will leave if there are not solid alternates. Keeps one on their toes. Right now the morning is dependent upon browse as the deer filter to their all day bedding areas.


----------



## iccyman001

Gonna hunt a couple times this weekend. However I’ve got next Friday through Monday to get it and temps look good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull

Slight warm up for the weekend but the weather and wind are solid. Michigan opener tomorrow WOOHOO! Let the bodies hit the floor!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Was supposed to rain overnight all day today from the hurricane so I figured I’d get some sleep. Wake up and it hasn’t been raining since 5 and isn’t going to until after noon. Never freakin fails 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR

hokie, this morning it was 54° in Bel Air (that’s in MD for the rest of you lol) and down here in Conroe (N of Houston) it was 53°. Still in the 80° and 90° temps for highs, so that felt chilly!

Please send us your rain!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Happy to have the rain but wish it’d be at convenient times lol. Gonna be highs in the 50s and 60s to start the week but I can’t hunt. Won’t be out for 2 weeks probably. Going to go get soaked during the kids nap time making a ground blind for early muzzleloader with my 5 year old and move a cam there. I’m fine with not hunting this weekend if I can kill one with him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Hokie,

Did you score your buck yet and update it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> Hokie,
> 
> Did you score your buck yet and update it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Probably won’t get a chance to til later in the year once the taxidermist is done with the euro. I talked to 12 he’s fine with that since I posted the situation in the scoring thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

hokiehunter373 said:


> No. Probably won’t get a chance to til later in the year once the taxidermist is done with the euro. I talked to 12 he’s fine with that since I posted the situation in the scoring thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! 
It’ll he a nice little hip pocket chunk of points. 
We know we have at least 100 points extra. 


I’m out on doe patrol and inventory watch. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Good luck Iccy! I will be out tomorrow evening for my first sit of the year.


----------



## TheBobbyJones

first doe down. Was a pretty slow weekend, but got it done


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations BobbyJones! That's a nice doe!


----------



## iccyman001

TheBobbyJones said:


> View attachment 7711009
> 
> first doe down. Was a pretty slow weekend, but got it done


WAY TO GO!!!!!!!

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

I shot 2 more tonight! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations Iccy! You're piling them up!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Nice work, guys!


----------



## hoyt3

Ian was really more of a wash than anything. Deer were OUT and moving up near DC. I had my daughter this weekend, and we headed out even in the light to moderate rain. Saw 2 on Friday at the start of the rain. Slept in on Saturday (man, these weather folks can't predict the sunrise) to little rain. We were checking some other properties with the wind for the afternoon and saw some deer out and tired a spot and stalk. The group of does and 2 bucks came to about 53 yds, just too far for her to shoot with the xbow. Came back to the same property in the afternoon, and lo and behold, the deer were out again. We were on our way to the stands, when a dog chased the group we were watching. We sat and watched as the one mature doe walked right in front of us at 33 yds. She put a great shot on her and she only went 80 yds. Deer went onto an adjacent property, which the landowner wasn't only HAPPY about the dead dear, said we can come anytime and shoot them. I'll post a pic later. Kid is a killer


----------



## irishiup

Congrats @TheBobbyJones , @iccyman001 and @hoyt3 !! Great start to the year for it only being the first week of October.


----------



## hokiehunter373

hoyt3 said:


> Ian was really more of a wash than anything. Deer were OUT and moving up near DC. I had my daughter this weekend, and we headed out even in the light to moderate rain. Saw 2 on Friday at the start of the rain. Slept in on Saturday (man, these weather folks can't predict the sunrise) to little rain. We were checking some other properties with the wind for the afternoon and saw some deer out and tired a spot and stalk. The group of does and 2 bucks came to about 53 yds, just too far for her to shoot with the xbow. Came back to the same property in the afternoon, and lo and behold, the deer were out again. We were on our way to the stands, when a dog chased the group we were watching. We sat and watched as the one mature doe walked right in front of us at 33 yds. She put a great shot on her and she only went 80 yds. Deer went onto an adjacent property, which the landowner wasn't only HAPPY about the dead dear, said we can come anytime and shoot them. I'll post a pic later. Kid is a killer


So awesome! Can't wait to take my kids on those kinds of adventures


----------



## BDHUNTR

irishiup said:


> Congrats @TheBobbyJones , @iccyman001 and @hoyt3 !! Great start to the year for it only being the first week of October.


Thanks. Made it easy for me lol. Man! You guys are laying wood to some deer!


----------



## iccyman001

I’m probably gonna do some glassing tonight then get ready to Friday and Saturday. Temps are gonna be great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahollifield

iccyman001 said:


> I’m probably gonna do some glassing tonight then get ready to Friday and Saturday. Temps are gonna be great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Temps should be really good! I’m leaving NC tomorrow morning and heading to Ohio! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

ahollifield said:


> Temps should be really good! I’m leaving NC tomorrow morning and heading to Ohio!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Good luck to you both. I'll be sighting in the muzzleloader this weekend in anticipation of using that with my son in a couple weeks. Won't be back in the woods until the 15th. Then I should be out every week until the end of November


----------



## 454casull

Sunday for me...groan. Wind seems to be getting back to "normal directions' for now. Will see if the corn or the wind was the issue last weekend. Trail cams telling me the morning stand is now better in the evening and the evening in the morning. Going to switch that up too.


----------



## iccyman001

I saw 9 does and 2 coyotes tonight. I wish they had come in range. 

Going tomorrow for a cooler morning sit and cannot wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> I saw 9 does and 2 coyotes tonight. I wish they had come in range.
> 
> Going tomorrow for a cooler morning sit and cannot wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck!


----------



## hoyt3

Played tag with a matriarch doe walking to my stand yesterday. Got to full draw on her, but the fence between me and her saved her life. Had another doe come in through a field, but got through my window too fast. 

Want some advice here. This one property I have is literally ALL bedding. Almost every time I go in there, morning or night, I bump deer. Unless there's a high wind, or I get lucky, forget it. It's situated west to east. It's only 6 acres, but I shot a great buck there on the ground last year, and a doe this year. It's bordered by two fields to the south. Access through the fields in the pm exposes you to the deer in the creekbottom just across the property line. Come in through the West, same thing, actually walk THROUGH the bedding area. From the east? they sit on top of a hill where they bed. Morning? need a south wind, and the stand is so close to the field, you'll probably be seen. North wind? you're winded. West, or east wind? part of the bedding area gets your scent. Really the only good wind is either NE, or NW in the PM, IF you can get there undetected. This is probably the most frustrating property I've ever hunted. It's next to impossible to get in undetected. 

So, any advice? I have neighboring properties, but it's like the deer hit the brakes when they're in here. Only thing I can think of is try to get in as early as I can and set up nlt an hour before first light and wait. And probably only during the rut


----------



## hokiehunter373

hoyt3 said:


> Played tag with a matriarch doe walking to my stand yesterday. Got to full draw on her, but the fence between me and her saved her life. Had another doe come in through a field, but got through my window too fast.
> 
> Want some advice here. This one property I have is literally ALL bedding. Almost every time I go in there, morning or night, I bump deer. Unless there's a high wind, or I get lucky, forget it. It's situated west to east. It's only 6 acres, but I shot a great buck there on the ground last year, and a doe this year. It's bordered by two fields to the south. Access through the fields in the pm exposes you to the deer in the creekbottom just across the property line. Come in through the West, same thing, actually walk THROUGH the bedding area. From the east? they sit on top of a hill where they bed. Morning? need a south wind, and the stand is so close to the field, you'll probably be seen. North wind? you're winded. West, or east wind? part of the bedding area gets your scent. Really the only good wind is either NE, or NW in the PM, IF you can get there undetected. This is probably the most frustrating property I've ever hunted. It's next to impossible to get in undetected.
> 
> So, any advice? I have neighboring properties, but it's like the deer hit the brakes when they're in here. Only thing I can think of is try to get in as early as I can and set up nlt an hour before first light and wait. And probably only during the rut


I would certainly try getting in super early. Did that on my buck this year. You'll find it relaxing because you have so much time you don't rush with your set up or anything. Go slow and be quiet and you don't need to worry about the deer seeing you.

Option 2: can you have someone drive a tractor/4 wheeler/truck and drop you off? Like they don't even stop moving you just bail out and they drive on?


----------



## iccyman001

#6 for the season. 

I think I’ll slowdown a bit now and just focus on bucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

You just need to bring our team on your hunts


----------



## hokiehunter373

@iccyman001 are you shooting fobs? If so, how do you like them?


----------



## iccyman001

hokiehunter373 said:


> @iccyman001 are you shooting fobs? If so, how do you like them?








Zinger Fletches - home


Zinger Fletches allow you to fletch an arrow in seconds without the use of glue or other adhesives! They're lightweight, flexible, durable, and too easy, efficient, and effective not to try!



www.zingerfletches.com





These are what they are. They fly really well and are easy to put on. 

I am not an adventurous person when it comes to tinkering, but these are easy. 

They are tuned out to 100 yards with my bow and fly great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR

Reminds me of Turbonocks.

I will freely admit that I have solely used Quikfletch NAP Twisters for a long time and I shoot them just as well as any fletched arrow. Easy to strip, no glue to scrape and I can fletch a dozen shafts in minutes.


----------



## hoyt3

hokiehunter373 said:


> I would certainly try getting in super early. Did that on my buck this year. You'll find it relaxing because you have so much time you don't rush with your set up or anything. Go slow and be quiet and you don't need to worry about the deer seeing you.
> 
> Option 2: can you have someone drive a tractor/4 wheeler/truck and drop you off? Like they don't even stop moving you just bail out and they drive on?


I can drive myself within 100 yds of my stand, but where I park, at the end of the driveway, literally splits the property and the bedding area. Your idea of getting in super early with the right wind and staying very late is about the best I can come up with. 2nd option is to get in about noon, and stay until dark during the rut as this is where I killed a 100 inch seven I'd been after last year. He beat me to my stand, but I snort wheezed and grunted him in to 40 yds from the ground and sent one through the 10 ring. He literally died under the tree I took my doe from last week.


----------



## iccyman001

Saw 16 tonight. 
Passed on a few smaller bucks. 

I’m so ready for tomorrow morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

17 does and a small buck this morning. 

It was tough passing some of those mature does!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> 17 does and a small buck this morning.
> 
> It was tough passing some of those mature does!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One day I wanna live like iccy lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Last night I seen 6 doe and 3 shooter bucks. Unfortunately all of the bucks were to far to shoot and hopefully they do the same thing this evening. I'm going to have to find a tree to climb along the edge of the field and that might be tricky. I will figure something out.
This morning I seen 15 doe and 1 small 5 point buck. I'm trying to get a buck before a doe but we will see how that plays out.

This is one of the bucks I seen last night. A very unique and strange rack and I'm not sure what he will score but I would be happy to let the air out o him. He actually looked pretty decent on the hoof so we will see.


----------



## hoyt3

iccyman001 said:


> 17 does and a small buck this morning.
> 
> It was tough passing some of those mature does!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OOOH, I love a mature doe. Love shooting those old wise ones


----------



## irishiup

3 Blade Rage said:


> Last night I seen 6 doe and 3 shooter bucks. Unfortunately all of the bucks were to far to shoot and hopefully they do the same thing this evening. I'm going to have to find a tree to climb along the edge of the field and that might be tricky. I will figure something out.
> This morning I seen 15 doe and 1 small 5 point buck. I'm trying to get a buck before a doe but we will see how that plays out.
> 
> This is one of the bucks I seen last night. A very unique and strange rack and I'm not sure what he will score but I would be happy to let the air out o him. He actually looked pretty decent on the hoof so we will see.


I like the wild-looking ones! He'd be on my list.


----------



## irishiup

hoyt3 said:


> Played tag with a matriarch doe walking to my stand yesterday. Got to full draw on her, but the fence between me and her saved her life. Had another doe come in through a field, but got through my window too fast.
> 
> Want some advice here. This one property I have is literally ALL bedding. Almost every time I go in there, morning or night, I bump deer. Unless there's a high wind, or I get lucky, forget it. It's situated west to east. It's only 6 acres, but I shot a great buck there on the ground last year, and a doe this year. It's bordered by two fields to the south. Access through the fields in the pm exposes you to the deer in the creekbottom just across the property line. Come in through the West, same thing, actually walk THROUGH the bedding area. From the east? they sit on top of a hill where they bed. Morning? need a south wind, and the stand is so close to the field, you'll probably be seen. North wind? you're winded. West, or east wind? part of the bedding area gets your scent. Really the only good wind is either NE, or NW in the PM, IF you can get there undetected. This is probably the most frustrating property I've ever hunted. It's next to impossible to get in undetected.
> 
> So, any advice? I have neighboring properties, but it's like the deer hit the brakes when they're in here. Only thing I can think of is try to get in as early as I can and set up nlt an hour before first light and wait. And probably only during the rut


If you are able to hunt other properties until you're absolutely sure this one is raring to go, that would be my suggestion. If you are going to bump them regardless, bump them during a time when they are more likely to be preoccupied and making mistakes (i.e. when bucks are in zombie rut mode and does are running from all the zombie bucks). What you don't want to do is run off your does before they can attract the bucks onto your property.


----------



## irishiup

My first trip is dialed in for a few days starting Oct. 23. Really hoping for a sharp cold front, but either way let's goooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## CHAMPION2

ahollifield said:


> @iccyman001 Did you happen to participate in the BOW ONLY WHITETAILS hunt a couple years ago? I believe we were on the same team that year that finished 2nd?


----------



## CHAMPION2

Well got out for the first time Thursday guys which is the latest in over 35 years of bowhunting. North Dakota usually opens in and around Labor Day but was down in Florida until the 3rd week in September vacationing since I retired this summer. Had 2 does and a fawn come by. My trail camera had been out since first part of August so had quite a few pics. 7-8 different bucks but nothing over 100”. Typically though this spot is a great spot during the rut so things will kick up after Halloween. The spot always holds a lot of does in there so it will get good. Best of luck to everyone still out and congrats to the team members who have had success.


----------



## iccyman001

I got a wild hair today. 










I filmed it ^












NOW I AM DONE UNTIL LATE SEASON 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Let’s get first this season in here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishiup

Iccy -- You are singlehandedly keeping the population in check wherever you're at! Has everyone entered their deer in the check-in thread?


----------



## iccyman001

irishiup said:


> Iccy -- You are singlehandedly keeping the population in check wherever you're at! Has everyone entered their deer in the check-in thread?


I still see anywhere from 15-30 a sit, but I’ll kill some more late season. It’s time I start finding something to shoot. 

I glassed public tonight. Lots of corn is getting cut around some private pieces and new deer are showing up daily. 


I also had this guy show up a few days ago. He needs another year or two, but he’s gonna be neat!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> I got a wild hair today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I filmed it ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I AM DONE UNTIL LATE SEASON
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let’s see the video! What general area are you hunting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

hokiehunter373 said:


> Let’s see the video! What general area are you hunting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll have to get the video uploaded so I can post it. That was the first time I ever took a camera out with me. 

I’m about an hour east of Kansas City. Just south of 70. 

I am going to be heading to Oklahoma here soon to hit some public I always play at. Plus an elk hunt and help my buddy on an oryx hunt. 

It’s going to be a busy next few months!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> I’ll have to get the video uploaded so I can post it. That was the first time I ever took a camera out with me.
> 
> I’m about an hour east of Kansas City. Just south of 70.
> 
> I am going to be heading to Oklahoma here soon to hit some public I always play at. Plus an elk hunt and help my buddy on an oryx hunt.
> 
> It’s going to be a busy next few months!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So Missouri. Sounds like a good location to be able to try and do it all lol. I badly want to get to Iowa for a deer hunt and somewhere more West of that for elk but it's just so hard to plan with work and kids. Enjoy it for us all! Haha


----------



## irishiup

I think this is in the Whitetail Biology 101 textbook: Immature vs. mature


----------



## ahollifield

Just got back from the first Ohio trip of the season, was successful on the private property. Got around 260 acres. Cameras are already showing me good things!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

We're in 5th and that's including an estimated 115" for my buck. Need to get to dropping some does


----------



## iccyman001

hokiehunter373 said:


> So Missouri. Sounds like a good location to be able to try and do it all lol. I badly want to get to Iowa for a deer hunt and somewhere more West of that for elk but it's just so hard to plan with work and kids. Enjoy it for us all! Haha


I just moved out here in June and it was the best thing for me and my family. We love it out here. The people, the location, the hunting, etc. 

I can hunt a bunch for whitetail and to your point earlier I can hit elk, mule deer, and antelope easy. 

Plus I started fishing out here and that’s been great too. My daughter and I went today (I had it off and kids did too)



















I’ll probably never leave this place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

irishiup said:


> I think this is in the Whitetail Biology 101 textbook: Immature vs. mature
> 
> View attachment 7715624


Haha great picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

ahollifield said:


> Just got back from the first Ohio trip of the season, was successful on the private property. Got around 260 acres. Cameras are already showing me good things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the 260 acres!!!! That’s phenomenal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

hokiehunter373 said:


> We're in 5th and that's including an estimated 115" for my buck. Need to get to dropping some does


Completely forgot about the buck not being in yet! 
That’s awesome. 

Let’s keep up the intensity. 

I’m out still looking for a buck to put a tag on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

I had a great night on public. Got in on some does and a decent buck. 

Got some great spots to hit in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> I just moved out here in June and it was the best thing for me and my family. We love it out here. The people, the location, the hunting, etc.
> 
> I can hunt a bunch for whitetail and to your point earlier I can hit elk, mule deer, and antelope easy.
> 
> Plus I started fishing out here and that’s been great too. My daughter and I went today (I had it off and kids did too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll probably never leave this place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO amazing picture. Taking the kids fishing is so awesome.



iccyman001 said:


> Completely forgot about the buck not being in yet!
> That’s awesome.
> 
> Let’s keep up the intensity.
> 
> I’m out still looking for a buck to put a tag on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, they did add the buck, so we won't be getting many more points from him, if not losing some.


----------



## BDHUNTR

iccyman001 said:


> I’ll have to get the video uploaded so I can post it. That was the first time I ever took a camera out with me.
> 
> I’m about an hour east of Kansas City. Just south of 70.
> 
> I am going to be heading to Oklahoma here soon to hit some public I always play at. Plus an elk hunt and help my buddy on an oryx hunt.
> 
> It’s going to be a busy next few months!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve had oryx before. It’s great meat. Hopefully you get some!


----------



## iccyman001

Bigger bucks are finally starting to show!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishiup

There we go @iccyman001 ! It's been pretty incredible this month how activity on my cameras correlates directly to the typical October temperature fluctuations. This week, it warmed back up and the cameras are consistently slow. Last weekend, I had four shooters on camera across two different farms within the same 30-minute block in the morning and the camera temperature read 28 degrees.


----------



## iccyman001

I cannot wait for next week. Tonight is probably going to be a wash, but it's so worth it. I am taking my daughter on our first hunt together ever.

Y'all are in trouble if a 125-130" buck comes out and she says "dad, shoot it."


----------



## iccyman001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishiup

Wait, she's not wearing $400 Sitka bibs... How will you shoot a deer? 🤪


----------



## iccyman001

I hunted public tonight. The type of stuff most people drive by or overlook. "LESS THAN IDLE"

I saw 5 bucks: 4 legal and one was a shooter.
Plenty of does too. I'm going to try to go after him tomorrow.


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn’t get much better than that! When I take my kids I’m shooting whatever they say that aren’t fawns. Don’t matter if it’s a spike lol. I’m lucky enough to get a surplus of tags though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

A couple up and comers moving today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> A couple up and comers moving today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found the same. Moved some cams around after my hunt on Saturday and found a well used trail. Started a scrape on it and 1/2 a day later had a new buck show up. Hopefully I can get some consistent movement here


----------



## iccyman001

Looks like we are holding out in 7th place. 

A few does and bucks will bring us right into the mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jemyers10pt

My weekend looks wide open right now so I plan on getting some stand time. Had a decent buck show up this past week. Not sure Ill shoot him but I know my son will. I need to see him on the hoof. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

New one just showed up


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

That's a stud Hokkie! Get him before he breaks of the drop point! Good luck.

I have been out quite a bit. Still know shooters but hopefully this evening will be it. It will be nice and cool so it should be a great sit.


----------



## hokiehunter373

3 Blade Rage said:


> That's a stud Hokkie! Get him before he breaks of the drop point! Good luck.
> 
> I have been out quite a bit. Still know shooters but hopefully this evening will be it. It will be nice and cool so it should be a great sit.


Hopefully he sticks around long enough for me. I've never shot a drop tine buck so that'd be awesome. Good luck tonight!


----------



## irishiup

Love that big 'ol drop!


----------



## iccyman001

Super cool buck!!!!!!!!








Sat public again tonight. I was crawling in deer, but the right one didn’t come play. It’s only a matter of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

They're really starting to get moving now. This is a different buck than the one above. He's got that heavy mass 3 point left side and then 5 or 6 on the right. Working the new scrape I set up on Saturday in the 2nd pic


----------



## hoyt3

I think it's beginning. Had a trio come in, mom and 2 little ones. The doe I knew and was in there just for her. Couldn't get turned around in the dying light int he saddle fast enough as I was having trouble getting my release on. Got to 3/4 draw on her and she took off. Not because of me as I was x wind. Few mins later, here comes a buck looking for them. Can't say how big, it was too dark, but I know chasing when I see it.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

I had a good 8 point come through last night. He was at 43 yards broadside in the field. I feel confident at that distance because I practice at 70 yards all the time. I didn't take the shot. Light was fading and while I could still see my pins just fine the whole scenario just didn't seem right. He was to the west of me and his whole body was dark and there really wasn't a spot I could pick out to aim at so I let him walk. Hopefully he will come out earlier this evening.


----------



## irishiup

3 Blade Rage said:


> I had a good 8 point come through last night. He was at 43 yards broadside in the field. I feel confident at that distance because I practice at 70 yards all the time. I didn't take the shot. Light was fading and while I could still see my pins just fine the whole scenario just didn't seem right. He was to the west of me and his whole body was dark and there really wasn't a spot I could pick out to aim at so I let him walk. Hopefully he will come out earlier this evening.


Good on you. If there's even the slightest doubt in my mind, I'm giving a pass at this point in my life.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Got out yesterday morning before daybreak and sat until about 11:30 am. I had a large body small rack 8 point bed downwind of me 42 yards up on the ridge around 9:30 am which was about eye level. His vitals were exposed it would have been a cool shot. We played a game of who’s going to blink first or not move (lol). He eventually walked off and bumped a doe in the process. It was 9 degrees so the air had a bite. The trail camera was set back up after I climbed down and hopefully put it out of cows way this round. Not sure how many times the last few years they’ve snapped my cameras off of trees? I mounted it at a higher angled downward position with a tripod system so hoping to catch some buck movement getting closer to rut. I also made a few mock scrapes and seasoned them with scrape fix. I’m going to give it a week or so and try again when I get a northerly wind. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## 454casull

Good to see someone is seeing decent bucks! I'm still fighting the corn (80+acres) but hopefully they start showing some rutting activity this weekend. Does seem to want to die this year but I'm not shooting them just yet. Bucks are there just not moving too much in the daylight. Weather in Michigan is a bipolar as ever, snow sleet on Monday.....70 degrees for Sunday when I can get out! Used to hate warm snaps but at this time the deer will do what they want regardless of temps. Shot my best ever on a 70 degree day in November two years ago so bring it! Congrats to all the successful hunters, it gets serious from here on out!


----------



## BDHUNTR

hokie, good luck on that drop tine!

I am back in Maryland, but not to hunt. My youngest daughter is getting married on Saturday. That takes precedence lol.

My time is coming. I have off the week of 11/07!


----------



## CHAMPION2

All I got from tonight was a beautiful sunset and 55 degree temps. Still feel blessed for the opportunity to soak it all up!


----------



## 454casull

*Update* Corn came off this week, must not be caring about moisture. Now will test my theory as to why I am not seeing the bucks that I know are using the area.....Farmer cuts the corn, doesn't pick so little left for the deer but they do try to find every last kernel....Come on Sunday!


----------



## hokiehunter373

454casull said:


> *Update* Corn came off this week, must not be caring about moisture. Now will test my theory as to why I am not seeing the bucks that I know are using the area.....Farmer cuts the corn, doesn't pick so little left for the deer but they do try to find every last kernel....Come on Sunday!


My favorite time to hunt is right after the cut! Good luck

Another new buck showed up today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt3

Had a great few hunts this week. Was out yesterday in that next to impossible spot to get into. Bumped 3 right away, ugh. Didn't see a deer the whole night, but they were within 5 yds of me at times that's how thick it is. I'm guessing there were 6-8 deer around me, but they just wouldn't come quite clear of an overgrown fence. I went out tonight to the same spot, different tree with the one stick and saddle. 1820, doe and two fawns come through, right by the tree I picked out yesterday to sit, but bypassed today. 1840, big mature doe comes in to 15 yds of that same tree...ugh. She gave me a broadside opportunity at 30, and I was putting tension on the string, but I thought that there may be some branches in the way, and I couldn't verify, so I didn't shoot. 5 mins later, all hell broke loose. 3 deer exploded from around me and took off. a few mins later, in saunters a very large bodied buck. Same spot as that doe. It was getting dark, and I said unless he steps into this spot at 15 yds, there's no shot. I grunted at him 3 times and he took his time coming to me, at one point, at 10 yds. He came through my one window at 12 yds, and I stopped him and sent the spitfire on it's way. He didn't make it 60 yds. Left a blood trail Ray Charles could've followed in the dark. Not the biggest rack by any means, but this area is over run with deer and anything out of there is what we are told to do. Now, I will say that the buck to doe ratio is much better now and I'm seeing more chasing and whatnot. I got pics, but my phone is on the fritz, so I'll get pics up as soon as I can. He was a VERY big bodied deer. I think he was 3.5 y.o. I couldn't load him undressed in the sled. Had to dress him, then strain to get him in...


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations Hoyt! Sounds like it was a great hunt. Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## irishiup

Nice @hoyt3 ... Get some pics up when you have minute! 

My cell cams showed the farmer picking the beans yesterday afternoon. It's a month earlier than he picked last year... Maybe because it's been a dry fall?


----------



## ahollifield

Big boys starting to show in Ohio










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt3

Deer was 3.5 y.o. Dressed out at 160. For Northern VA, suburb deer, that's a big deer.


----------



## BDHUNTR

Congrats, hoyt! Waiting to see the pics!


----------



## hoyt3

Like I said, not huge, but I'll get a better 1


----------



## ahollifield

Another good deer from Ohio the same night as the other buck I posted










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishiup

ahollifield said:


> Another good deer from Ohio the same night as the other buck I posted


Love this photo. Stud is all bristled up and ears back while the spiker knows dude means business.


----------



## dmason3

Shot a doe this morning. Should be able to get at least another doe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

dmason3 said:


> Shot a doe this morning. Should be able to get at least another doe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go guys. Always good to have points rolling in before it really gets good

That bristled up buck is awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

hoyt3 said:


> Like I said, not huge, but I'll get a better 1


Way to go!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

dmason3 said:


> Shot a doe this morning. Should be able to get at least another doe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the doe!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Just shot doe #8
I’ve been passing so many deer lately that i got antsy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

We moved up into 5th place. Hopefully we can hit our stride here this week and get some points up. Good luck to everyone getting out


----------



## 454casull

Rutcation starts next Friday, no promises based upon what October has provided but it ain't over by a longshot!


----------



## iccyman001

hokiehunter373 said:


> We moved up into 5th place. Hopefully we can hit our stride here this week and get some points up. Good luck to everyone getting out


After @hoyt3 enters his buck we will bump up a few!
I have a great feeling about this week that some good stuff will show.


----------



## iccyman001

Just looked. Hoyt3's buck would put us in 3rd.
Great job, everyone. Still have tons of time to put some deer down!


----------



## hoyt3

Have to get a tape on my buck. 
Shot another doe this pm. Sever 1.5 only let her go 60


----------



## irishiup

Headed to the lease for 3 days tomorrow then a week from 4th-11th! 15 degree temp drop post-rain tomorrow. I can't wait to be in a tree for the first time this season!!!!!


----------



## TheBobbyJones

Finally getting some larger bucks moving around


----------



## 454casull

I'd say! That's a growed boy right there!!!!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Stud


----------



## iccyman001

hoyt3 said:


> Have to get a tape on my buck.
> Shot another doe this pm. Sever 1.5 only let her go 60


Way to go!!!!!!!

You’re on a roll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Great job guy! Looks like it’s been a awesome season already. I went out last night and saw 7, 3 small bucks with doe and fawns. The bucks were starting to push the ladies around but they weren’t interested. I’ve got vacation the 10th thru the 22nd planning on getting a lot of hunting done.


----------



## iccyman001

This guy is staying consistent 
He better watch out. My trigger finger is getting itchy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> This guy is staying consistent
> He better watch out. My trigger finger is getting itchy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get him!


----------



## hoyt3

Shot another one on Wed, but the yotes absolutely destroyed it. There was nothing left. I'm waiting on my buck to come back from being euro'd. 
We lost a family member just recently, so my time afield may be abbreviated.


----------



## hokiehunter373

hoyt3 said:


> Shot another one on Wed, but the yotes absolutely destroyed it. There was nothing left. I'm waiting on my buck to come back from being euro'd.
> We lost a family member just recently, so my time afield may be abbreviated.


Sorry to hear that, man. Family first


----------



## iccyman001

I’m sorry for your loss, Hoyt. 

If you want we can post your buck or second doe for you. Then you can update it whenever you do have time and don’t have to worry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHUNTR

Sorry for your loss, hoyt. hokie is 100% correct. Family first.


----------



## iccyman001

I’m set up tight on an area a good buck is running around. Feels like a great day, let’s see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmason3

Shot another doe. Small bucks were chasing does this morning. It’s about that time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobbyJones

My boy got his first buck this morning. Proud dad


----------



## hokiehunter373

Another single bevel through an offside shoulder 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPION2

Heading back out tomorrow hope to see some rut activity!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Good luck. I'll be out again Monday and Friday


----------



## iccyman001

dmason3 said:


> Shot another doe. Small bucks were chasing does this morning. It’s about that time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

TheBobbyJones said:


> View attachment 7727838
> 
> My boy got his first buck this morning. Proud dad


Wooohoooo!!!! Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

hokiehunter373 said:


> Another single bevel through an offside shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!!!!
2 does down for the team in a day!!!!


Those single bevels love teaching bones lessons!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt3

Working my way around the death right now. Not fun. I went out the other day only to see 3 raccoons and that is all. 6 times sitting on this property and haven't seen a deer. Cam is showing them in there, but at odd times. 1pm, 9am, not what I thought it would be. I'm working around my daughter's job and my other halfs obvious need to attend to her father's passing. I'm itching badly as it's of course that time of year, but not quite here in VA just yet. 
I've tried several rattling sequences with 0 luck. I have witnessed some seeking, but that's all. The properties I hunt are almost all non hardwoods and I know that the deer are on the acorns big time, none of which are where I hunt. That's frustrating. I know I'll start seeing bucks soon, and I have every intention of getting out in the next two weeks. 
One of my biggest challenges is these properties are suburban in nature and weekend eves suck as everyone is out. Mornings are good, but honestly, I have a terrible time with getting out of bed. 
One question for the team;
How do you motivate to get out of bed in the am to go when it's cold? I'm a puss, I hunt year round, and a lot of it is in the summer months when it's 90 plus out (kill permits). I need to find some motivation. I used to hunt with a group of guys, but that's not in the cards anymore. I have no problem getting up when my 15 y.o. daughter is bugging me, but man, I just can't seem to find the energy to get it going in the am. 
My euro is done, so I should have it on the success thread soon. The other coyote deer I shot, I didn't even take a pic of, yes, that's how bad it was. I couldn't believe it. I'm taking a call next time I go over there and I'm drilling any little ******* that dares come too close


----------



## iccyman001

hoyt3 said:


> Working my way around the death right now. Not fun. I went out the other day only to see 3 raccoons and that is all. 6 times sitting on this property and haven't seen a deer. Cam is showing them in there, but at odd times. 1pm, 9am, not what I thought it would be. I'm working around my daughter's job and my other halfs obvious need to attend to her father's passing. I'm itching badly as it's of course that time of year, but not quite here in VA just yet.
> I've tried several rattling sequences with 0 luck. I have witnessed some seeking, but that's all. The properties I hunt are almost all non hardwoods and I know that the deer are on the acorns big time, none of which are where I hunt. That's frustrating. I know I'll start seeing bucks soon, and I have every intention of getting out in the next two weeks.
> One of my biggest challenges is these properties are suburban in nature and weekend eves suck as everyone is out. Mornings are good, but honestly, I have a terrible time with getting out of bed.
> One question for the team;
> How do you motivate to get out of bed in the am to go when it's cold? I'm a puss, I hunt year round, and a lot of it is in the summer months when it's 90 plus out (kill permits). I need to find some motivation. I used to hunt with a group of guys, but that's not in the cards anymore. I have no problem getting up when my 15 y.o. daughter is bugging me, but man, I just can't seem to find the energy to get it going in the am.
> My euro is done, so I should have it on the success thread soon. The other coyote deer I shot, I didn't even take a pic of, yes, that's how bad it was. I couldn't believe it. I'm taking a call next time I go over there and I'm drilling any little ***** that dares come too close


Just so you know the deer has to be entered today because you shot it on the 20th. 
It’s ok if you have to follow up with the score, but there is a 10 day entry requirement. 

Again you’re a busy man and I don’t mind posting it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishiup

My mini trip was a success from a scouting and prep standpoint for the upcoming longer trip. I missed this dude by an hour when I arrived in town. As expected, they were up and moving post-rain with the temp drop and saw a bunch of does and little bucks. But the only does that came in range were sub 80-pounders. Got some stands up and found some really promising areas with fresh sign. I'll be back for a week on the 6th.


----------



## hoyt3

My buck is entered. Roughed at 75


----------



## irishiup

And got my first big new arrival. Let it begin!


----------



## iccyman001

Well done, everyone. 
We are holding down the 5th place and not too far off from the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Got my first skunk of the year in today. I was going in mostly blind on a hunch and I think I went in too deep. That’s what she said lol. Anyway the deer rolled through before it was light grunting and having a great time without me trying to run an arrow through one. Got down and found a fresh scrape line and moved a cam on a couple. I’ll be back out Friday looking for this guy 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

hokiehunter373 said:


> Got my first skunk of the year in today. I was going in mostly blind on a hunch and I think I went in too deep. That’s what she said lol. Anyway the deer rolled through before it was light grunting and having a great time without me trying to run an arrow through one. Got down and found a fresh scrape line and moved a cam on a couple. I’ll be back out Friday looking for this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This morning on the cam I moved to where I hunted yesterday a spike chased a doe through at the same time as I heard them coming through yesterday. Then at 7:30 what looks like a shooter went through. Right place, wrong day. I'm waiting on the HD pic and hoping Friday gets here quickly.


----------



## hoyt3

Going to my old house property tonight. I fully expect to see some deer as there as there are a ton of acorns. Last time there, my daughter hammered a doe. Her 3rd deer there in 2 seasons. I saw a solid buck there last time out, a very large bodied 8 that I will be more than happy to put a dart through. Spent yesterday shooting and narrowing down my field of bows to my two favs....Vertix and Reign 6. Selling the other two, Charger and Invasion. 
Weather here isn't great. Warm, near 70 starting in a few days. Around the 9th it changes. Next few days will be ok. Temps in the mid 60s. Hope they start moving here. Haven't seen my targets in a few weeks, but they do this every year.....


----------



## hokiehunter373

hoyt3 said:


> Going to my old house property tonight. I fully expect to see some deer as there as there are a ton of acorns. Last time there, my daughter hammered a doe. Her 3rd deer there in 2 seasons. I saw a solid buck there last time out, a very large bodied 8 that I will be more than happy to put a dart through. Spent yesterday shooting and narrowing down my field of bows to my two favs....Vertix and Reign 6. Selling the other two, Charger and Invasion.
> Weather here isn't great. Warm, near 70 starting in a few days. Around the 9th it changes. Next few days will be ok. Temps in the mid 60s. Hope they start moving here. Haven't seen my targets in a few weeks, but they do this every year.....


Same here, cools off the 9th and the 10th. Good luck tonight


----------



## hoyt3

Just found these 2 on my personal property where I'm sitting rn


----------



## hoyt3

didn't see any bucks, just two little ones. but pulled the card and had 160 pics of deer in 2 weeks. 3 shooters which blew my mind. Literally 50 yds from the house. The big 9, which is really a ten, is on there 3 times, the big eight, 3 as well, but all in the dark. They're coming and going to a bedding area I'm going to have to breach in the am, probably next week when I go stay there for a few days.


----------



## irishiup

hokiehunter373 said:


> Same here, cools off the 9th and the 10th. Good luck tonight


🤬 🤬 🤬 Highs in the 70s/lows 50s next week, with the best outlook being 65/45 next Thursday. Oh well, can't do anything but make the best of it at this point.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

irishiup said:


> 🤬 🤬 🤬 Highs in the 70s/lows 50s next week, with the best outlook being 65/45 next Thursday. Oh well, can't do anything but make the best of it at this point.


Looking very similar for me as well. It stinks but it is what it is. At least we don't have to worry about freezing out there. 

I'm leaving today after work to the lease in Ohio. We have some decent bucks on cam but no giants yet but we did find a shed this spring that one side scored at 71 inches so that buck should be there somewhere.


----------



## hokiehunter373

irishiup said:


> 🤬 🤬 🤬 Highs in the 70s/lows 50s next week, with the best outlook being 65/45 next Thursday. Oh well, can't do anything but make the best of it at this point.


The weather bothers us more than the deer. They're out there when it's 100 during the summer too. Go get um


----------



## hoyt3

hokiehunter373 said:


> The weather bothers us more than the deer. They're out there when it's 100 during the summer too. Go get um


I have to get by that as the weather here isn't great. I think if you look at the temps vs/along with the barometer, that's a great indicator. If the barometer is up or rising, it doesn't matter what the temps are. Just think of it as an early season hunt.


----------



## hoyt3

Target showed. Going tomorrow


----------



## Ihuntgeese

hoyt3 said:


> Target showed. Going tomorrow


Good luck looks like a good one!


----------



## Ihuntgeese

I’m going to try and make it out in the morning, weather is far from ideal. Gonna be 60 degrees and blowing about 25 mph. But you never know what can happen.


----------



## hoyt3

Ihuntgeese said:


> I’m going to try and make it out in the morning, weather is far from ideal. Gonna be 60 degrees and blowing about 25 mph. But you never know what can happen.


like a team member here said about the weather...they live in it all the time....I'm ignoring temps this year and sitting regardless. I hunt 100 degrees in the summers and see them, not much diff now...only took me 32 years to get it....


----------



## hokiehunter373

hoyt3 said:


> like a team member here said about the weather...they live in it all the time....I'm ignoring temps this year and sitting regardless. I hunt 100 degrees in the summers and see them, not much diff now...only took me 32 years to get it....


This is the deer I was hoping to chase this year. Biggest I've had on cam. I think EHD killed him and I don't have a pic since this one. Note the temp and time in the pic. He went through the same spot 3 hours prior too. Does colder weather, high pressure, perfect wind, some sort of moon help? Possibly. But they're legit outside in the woods/ag/fields/whatever every single day and they get up to eat approximately every 3 hours. Go find um.


----------



## BDHUNTR

Congrats on the deer, guys. I am off all next week so we’ll see what happens!


----------



## Ihuntgeese

hoyt3 said:


> like a team member here said about the weather...they live in it all the time....I'm ignoring temps this year and sitting regardless. I hunt 100 degrees in the summers and see them, not much diff now...only took me 32 years to get it....


Words to live by. Ended up not making it out, our daughter got some kind of stomach bug. So I’ve been at home taking care of her. She seems to be getting better so maybe I’ll get out tomorrow.


----------



## 454casull

hokiehunter373 said:


> The weather bothers us more than the deer. They're out there when it's 100 during the summer too. Go get um


But they don't have thick winter coats in the summer so while deer will do what deer will do when weather gets this extreme is has to impact them. Bucks especially, all deer in general on the tract I hunt have been beamed up by aliens or so it seems. Cams are dead, sign that is typically plentiful in the usual spots is not there. Even winter wheat fields are empty or sparsely visited right now. still have some huge cornfields up only a few hundred yards from the property and we have a new infestation of yotes, have been there in previous seasons but not at the level they are right now. I'm at a loss to explain, didn't even hunt today, last day of my rutcation, to get my head on straight. Better temps just before Gen. Firearm season which usually spells the end of bowhunting luck in my area. Not giving up that easy but it's really an uphill battle this season. 70 degrees, rain and 60 mph wind gusts for the next 36 hours or so, will try on Sunday, @#$%$& weather seems to get the deer moving for some reason, fingers crossed!


----------



## iccyman001

Passed on a pretty good 8 tonight. I’m getting super antsy and I’m ready to shoot something!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Went out this afternoon for a hunt/scouting mission. Public piece by my house that’s usually decent but I found next to no sign. One small old rub and an attempt and a mock scrape by someone. Gonna move on to potentially greener pastures next week. Thankfully it cooled off and finally rained. Supposed to get 1-3” of snow tonight


----------



## hokiehunter373

454casull said:


> But they don't have thick winter coats in the summer so while deer will do what deer will do when weather gets this extreme is has to impact them. Bucks especially, all deer in general on the tract I hunt have been beamed up by aliens or so it seems. Cams are dead, sign that is typically plentiful in the usual spots is not there. Even winter wheat fields are empty or sparsely visited right now. still have some huge cornfields up only a few hundred yards from the property and we have a new infestation of yotes, have been there in previous seasons but not at the level they are right now. I'm at a loss to explain, didn't even hunt today, last day of my rutcation, to get my head on straight. Better temps just before Gen. Firearm season which usually spells the end of bowhunting luck in my area. Not giving up that easy but it's really an uphill battle this season. 70 degrees, rain and 60 mph wind gusts for the next 36 hours or so, will try on Sunday, @#$%$& weather seems to get the deer moving for some reason, fingers crossed!


“New infestation of coyotes” may be it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> Passed on a pretty good 8 tonight. I’m getting super antsy and I’m ready to shoot something!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the same in the morning. He looked good from the side but was inside or just to the tips of his ears when he looked at me. I decided to pass. He came in and bedded a doe down at 35 yards from me. Had 2 spikes hit a scrape at 20. I missed a doe when my arrow deflected off a branch and sailed high. Thankful for a clean miss. Back at it Monday 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPION2

Good luck to everyone that is still out there and congrats to team members who have punched their tags. Rifle season started here yesterday and runs through Nov. 20th. I plan to get back out with the bow mid next week after the first few days of rifle season settles down. Rut is typically later up here with a prime time of Nov 12-15 so still some good days ahead just wish they’d fall before gun season. Lots of smaller bucks out investigating but no real action in my spots. Here is a couple bucks that I had on Halloween. 2 different spots.


----------



## Ihuntgeese

I got blanked again tonight it was loaded up with fresh sign not sure what happened. Won’t be able to make it out again till Thursday or Friday. Looks to be a big cold front coming in Wednesday night it should be game on from there.


----------



## iccyman001

I got bagged by a big mature 8 tonight. The whole situation was funky, but he snuck in on my after a grunt series and he locked RIGHT on to me. He was 30 yards away and BIG!

Then cams showed some good bucks in the area. Gonna be fun tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt3

Missed a doe the other night. Ranged the wrong spot. Clean miss, rather that than a crappy hit. Target was out scraping on the 4th. I watched him for 45 mins in near dark. He came over to where my other property is. Then, promptly showed up on that property yesterday at 1430, ugh. South wind and warm temps are just funky for some of my sets. I'm going to where he was yesterday and sit for a long time today. Seems like I go one place, he goes another.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

I got a good one in ohio guys. I will score him up tomorrow.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Great buck congrats!


3 Blade Rage said:


> I got a good one in ohio guys. I will score him up tomorrow.
> View attachment 7732770


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Awesome buck! Congratulations!


----------



## iccyman001

3 Blade Rage said:


> I got a good one in ohio guys. I will score him up tomorrow.
> View attachment 7732770


Huge congrats!! Beautiful buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Day 1 of vacation and 103 degree fever. 
I was weak…. 

Plus he had some base trash haha






























My daughter had the flu and I think that’s what I’ve probably got too. So I am making quick work so I can heal for my elk hunt and then I’ll upgrade on my next tag!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations Iccy!!! Great buck. Get well soon!


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Thanks for all the Congratulations guys! I appreciate it.


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Congratulations! I bet he tore up a tree or two.


----------



## ahollifield

Great job gents, should give us a nice lift towards the top spot. I’m leaving tomorrow night and heading to Ohio for 6 days. Cameras are starting to show good daylight activity! Hopefully get a nice one on the ground 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull

I'm trying fella's. Rutcation was not what I wanted. Weather, car problems etc...oh the deer weren't buying into the deal either. Sunday 7:16am first decent deer all season peeks into the woods, can bleat gets him to within 20 yrds. High shot from 20' up and it knocks him on his ass, flailing around like a spine shot deer does. Reached for another arrow he regains his footing, flops two more times breaking the arrow (not a passthrough maybe 9" of penetration) with blood pouring out of a high hit entrance before he trots away painfully..WTH? Wait three hours, track for another 2.5 over a mile and came up empty. I surmise that I pinned the offside shoulder but if I did that how could I have not gotten at least one lung? Had mostly thick bright red blood with a couple of frothy bits early on. Not a muscle hit, entry on radius of ribcage near the spine, high but not horrible. So goes the season, one more sit this Sunday before I strap on the 454 and jump ship to the orange army for a day or maybe two. Sorry for sharing but this is therapy for me to get over a blown opportunity.


----------



## 454casull

Got to tell you guys you have some great looking properties and populations of deer, you know a few things as well because location is not everything as the hunter has to execute, congrats on the great bucks, got a couple farm system deer that if they survive would be heading in the right direction.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

454casull said:


> I'm trying fella's. Rutcation was not what I wanted. Weather, car problems etc...oh the deer weren't buying into the deal either. Sunday 7:16am first decent deer all season peeks into the woods, can bleat gets him to within 20 yrds. High shot from 20' up and it knocks him on his ass, flailing around like a spine shot deer does. Reached for another arrow he regains his footing, flops two more times breaking the arrow (not a passthrough maybe 9" of penetration) with blood pouring out of a high hit entrance before he trots away painfully..WTH? Wait three hours, track for another 2.5 over a mile and came up empty. I surmise that I pinned the offside shoulder but if I did that how could I have not gotten at least one lung? Had mostly thick bright red blood with a couple of frothy bits early on. Not a muscle hit, entry on radius of ribcage near the spine, high but not horrible. So goes the season, one more sit this Sunday before I strap on the 454 and jump ship to the orange army for a day or maybe two. Sorry for sharing but this is therapy for me to get over a blown opportunity.


That's tough to swallow 454. Sorry to hear that. That sounds exactly like what happened to my one buddy but he shot his with 30-06. That buck did the exact same thing and he never did find it.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

I got my buck scored and entered this evening. It ended up 141 2/8". My second best so far.


----------



## hoyt3

congrats on those bucks guys! Mine keeps showing literally when I'm not there, right around me. He'll be there m, w, f, and I'm there t, thurs....lol. Warm here too, not fun


----------



## irishiup

Success in Bourbon Country on a rutted up barrel chest! More to come later (including score), but wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## irishiup

Congrats, Iccy and 3-blade! Awesome bucks.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Awesome Irisiup!!! Congratulations great buck!!


----------



## iccyman001

Congrats Irishup!


Nice 3 buck run!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Awesome deer! We’re on a roll for sure!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Dang, you guys are tearing um up!!! Way to go. I was out Monday from 11am-sunset and just saw 1 doe. I'll be at it again Saturday right on the tail of this tropical storm getting through here. Hopefully we're creeping up the leader board but dang team 15 is on fire


----------



## irishiup

So my dad and I got in Saturday night, scouted and hung stands Sunday morning and then started hunting Sunday afternoon. It's been SUPER warm in central Kentucky this week with highs in the 70s, so had a feeling it would be tough with movement mostly pinned to early mornings and late afternoons. 

The spot I wanted to hunt had a bad wind Sunday afternoon and of course a shooter showed on camera 90 minutes prior to sunset while I was posted on the other side of the property. Monday morning, I went into the spot and prepped to stay all day. It's a pinch with a pond on the east, pasture on the west, oak knob to the south and thick valley to the north. The day was mostly slow with a few deer sightings and as night crept closer, I was running all scenarios through my mind of where I should hunt Tuesday with a similar wind predicted. 

At 4:45, I caught movement to my north and saw what I knew was a mature deer immediately working a scrape. He took a left into the pinch and started making another scrape, at one point getting on his hind legs to work a branch about 8 feet off the ground. He worked in to another scrape and I shot him slightly quartering away. Entrance was perfect, exit hit the off-side shoulder knuckle and angled forward slightly. He went almost 100 yards to the foot and died. 

He was definitely not the largest-racked buck I was after, including the one that showed the day before, but he's mature and I'm pumped to have him. 112 3/4".


----------



## hokiehunter373

irishiup said:


> So my dad and I got in Saturday night, scouted and hung stands Sunday morning and then started hunting Sunday afternoon. It's been SUPER warm in central Kentucky this week with highs in the 70s, so had a feeling it would be tough with movement mostly pinned to early mornings and late afternoons.
> 
> The spot I wanted to hunt had a bad wind Sunday afternoon and of course a shooter showed on camera 90 minutes prior to sunset while I was posted on the other side of the property. Monday morning, I went into the spot and prepped to stay all day. It's a pinch with a pond on the east, pasture on the west, oak knob to the south and thick valley to the north. The day was mostly slow with a few deer sightings and as night crept closer, I was running all scenarios through my mind of where I should hunt Tuesday with a similar wind predicted.
> 
> At 4:45, I caught movement to my north and saw what I knew was a mature deer immediately working a scrape. He took a left into the pinch and started making another scrape, at one point getting on his hind legs to work a branch about 8 feet off the ground. He worked in to another scrape and I shot him slightly quartering away. Entrance was perfect, exit hit the off-side shoulder knuckle and angled forward slightly. He went almost 100 yards to the foot and died.
> 
> He was definitely not the largest-racked buck I was after, including the one that showed the day before, but he's mature and I'm pumped to have him. 112 3/4".
> 
> View attachment 7734231


Giant ol toad! Love it. Reminds me of the one I shot 2 years ago


----------



## Ihuntgeese

He’s a tank!


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Dang that's a giant! Awesome!


----------



## iccyman001

Great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt3

that's a LARGE deer. Warm weather here is keeping almost everything pinned to after dark


----------



## iccyman001

I’m driving to NM right now for a cow elk hunt, then I’ll hit Oklahoma public on the way back to chase some bucks. 
Then I’ll finish Missouri strong for the rest of the season before my NM mule deer hunt. 

I want a 140” whitetail to be my upgrade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishiup

Thanks, boys! Good luck to everyone still putting in the time. Daylight movement really slowed down the rest of the week as it got even warmer, with highs in high 70s, and my dad unfortunately ate his tag. Neither of us saw any chasing activity. Still saw a lot of active sign like it's late October, not 2nd week of November. 

Really envious of the gun hunters getting the 30 degree temperature drop starting Saturday.


----------



## TheBobbyJones

Well…. Tuesday night my target buck read the script and came in perfect.








quart
i put a shot on him and felt pretty good about it. At least as much as you can when you don’t see them fall. Backed out and gave him 2 hours. Me and the boys tracked him ~800 yards with pretty good blood to a ten acre field of pheasant grass. Then…. Nothing. Spent the whole next day grid searching the field then walking every adjacent property (weird way to meet your next door neighbors). It doesn’t look good. Got the run around from the only 2 trackers in the area and others I have called aren’t willing to make the trip. Here is the shot.








Quartering away, 25 yards from the tree.. thought it was good. Guess not.


----------



## hokiehunter373

TheBobbyJones said:


> Well…. Tuesday night my target buck read the script and came in perfect.
> View attachment 7734883
> 
> quart
> i put a shot on him and felt pretty good about it. At least as much as you can when you don’t see them fall. Backed out and gave him 2 hours. Me and the boys tracked him ~800 yards with pretty good blood to a ten acre field of pheasant grass. Then…. Nothing. Spent the whole next day grid searching the field then walking every adjacent property (weird way to meet your next door neighbors). It doesn’t look good. Got the run around from the only 2 trackers in the area and others I have called aren’t willing to make the trip. Here is the shot.
> View attachment 7734885
> 
> Quartering away, 25 yards from the tree.. thought it was good. Guess not.


Looks like guts and a dead deer to me but definitely could have bumped him a ways. Did the trackers not want to go because you already went and grid searched or something else? Sorry man I know that freakin sucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobbyJones

hokiehunter373 said:


> Looks like guts and a dead deer to me but definitely could have bumped him a ways. Did the trackers not want to go because you already went and grid searched or something else? Sorry man I know that freakin sucks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think the long drive plus the grid search and how busy they are locally all played a part.


----------



## hokiehunter373

TheBobbyJones said:


> Yeah, I think the long drive plus the grid search and how busy they are locally all played a part.


Gotcha. Well that really sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jemyers10pt

More details to come fellas. Weighs 261 pounds. Havent scored him yet. 6.5 year old buck. Tickled to death with him















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

jemyers10pt said:


> More details to come fellas. Weighs 261 pounds. Havent scored him yet. 6.5 year old buck. Tickled to death with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Letssssss gooooooooo!!


----------



## hoyt3

Well, it's ongoing here. Nicole, the TS, is raining on us now. I'll be out over the weekend. I had a small 6pt and two yearling does come in the other day. That same 6ptr I saw the next night had a broken main beam. 

I was walking in to my spot yesterday and saw a buck locked down on a doe and fawn (odd). I couldn't get him to budge with any calls. I finally made a stalk on him and the doe was leading him right to me and did a 180 for some reason. 

I got into a tree about 1.5 hours before dark and here he comes right behind her. They stayed out about 70 yds. He was scraping and just being patient. I got a really good look at him on my way out via the road, and I'm glad I didn't have the opportunity to take him. He's just not what I want. Lots of potential, but really just a 2.5 y.o. I thought he was another deer at first glance hours earlier. 

I'm taking my 15y.o. daughter out this weekend, so we'll see.


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Heck yeah! Another awesome buck! We’re gonna give the first place team a run for their money!


----------



## jemyers10pt

He grossed out at 133 3/8”. I am absolutely tickled to death with him. His age and weight are the real trophy for me. A great buck any way you slice it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

jemyers10pt said:


> He grossed out at 133 3/8”. I am absolutely tickled to death with him. His age and weight are the real trophy for me. A great buck any way you slice it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stud, man! Congrats. Any time you can poke one that old and heavy it's worth it. Looks like that's going to move us into 3rd but still about 400 points back of 1st place. We've got our work cut out for us


----------



## irishiup

Wow @jemyers10pt! Awesome deer. Huge congrats.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Thanks guys. Ill get us 50 more when I get home. Ive got a buck at home that is probably 20” bigger than him. First priority is killing a doe and getting the son a deer as well. He has worked hard this year so he deserves it for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations Jeremy! A horse of a buck for sure!


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Went out tonight only saw a coyote. I’m going out in the morning for a short hunt on private land. My dad saw a big 8 pt chasing a doe in this spot last night. Multiple big bucks were in there last year so there’s hope of one coming by. Heres the one I’d love to see from last year. He fell of the face of the earth/got killed last October.


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Saw 2 doe and 4 bucks this morning, nothing big. But after I left I drove by the corn field I was hunting and I’m pretty sure I saw a big buck run a doe into the trees. I didn’t get a good look at it but could see big main beams glistening in the sun. I’m going right back into that spot tonight.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Rollercoaster hunt this morning. Went into a pinch point between some water and a ridge where I figured bucks would cruise. 20 mins after shooting light I look to my right and a no doubter shooter IMO is marching straight to my tree. I had dropped my water bottle on the climb up and he didn’t like how that smelled. He circled around me and gave me a 15 yard very slightly quartering away shot. I took my time, checked my bubble, worked through my shot sequence and put the arrow exactly where I was aiming. Problem was I hugged the shoulder too much and got no penetration. I thought I got off side shoulder but 70 mins after the shot he was following 2 does walking back towards me 50 yards above me. He stayed within a 5-10 yard circle for 31 mins. The whole time acting like every time he moved he didn’t want to and he’d flick his tail but otherwise he looked fine. Then all the sudden he took off on a steady walk like he had never been shot. I found blood in his bed from right after I shot but never found any other blood. I grid searched for 3-4 hours just hoping to find him in a bed for a follow up shot but no luck. I’m 95% confident he’s going to live with a sore shoulder and I plan to go back after him Thursday. Super bummed. He was a stud of a buck but sometimes it just doesn’t work out. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahollifield

Just killed the biggest deer of my life. Pictures to come! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Been up in the mountains chasing cows. Got mine and now it’s time to help my buddies. Then back to bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

ahollifield said:


> Just killed the biggest deer of my life. Pictures to come!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahollifield

For a boy from NC, this is a giant and always will be! The Good Lord blessed me yesterday morning! Gotta get him scored when I get home but he will go all over 150. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Fantastic buck! That elk looks delicious


----------



## hokiehunter373

ahollifield said:


> For a boy from NC, this is a giant and always will be! The Good Lord blessed me yesterday morning! Gotta get him scored when I get home but he will go all over 150.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to see this as a pick-me-up. Congrats, man. Beautiful deer


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Great buck Ahollified! Absolute stud! Congratulations!!!


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

That sucks Hookie. Hopefully you can get hom on Thursday.


----------



## iccyman001

ahollifield said:


> For a boy from NC, this is a giant and always will be! The Good Lord blessed me yesterday morning! Gotta get him scored when I get home but he will go all over 150.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Im going to try out another private land spot I just got permission on. It’s standing corn that the deer have been piling into in the evening. 2 possibly 3 different shooters in there with a bunch of doe. Supposed to snow this afternoon so I’m guessing they’ll be feeding heavy.


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Ended up having a great hunt tonight didn’t get one but it was an awesome time. I had a buck at 75 yds before a coyote came and crashed the party. He was a 6x6 with some stickers I’m guessing he was in the neighborhood of 180-190” biggest I’ve seen while hunting for sure. Luckily he has no idea I was there and I’ve got the only real food in the area. I saw 23 deer tonight plus 3 coyotes.


----------



## ahollifield

He went better than I thought! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

ahollifield said:


> He went better than I thought!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Congratulations!!! A buck of a lifetime there for sure!


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Ihuntgeese said:


> Ended up having a great hunt tonight didn’t get one but it was an awesome time. I had a buck at 75 yds before a coyote came and crashed the party. He was a 6x6 with some stickers I’m guessing he was in the neighborhood of 180-190” biggest I’ve seen while hunting for sure. Luckily he has no idea I was there and I’ve got the only real food in the area. I saw 23 deer tonight plus 3 coyotes.


I hope you can let the air out of that Giant! Good luck!


----------



## hokiehunter373

ahollifield said:


> He went better than I thought!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1: you need to get some more pictures of that joker up for us to see
2: make sure you enter him on the scoring thread


----------



## iccyman001

ahollifield said:


> He went better than I thought!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fricken stud!!!!!!!! 

I love the scoresheet too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

I’m driving into Oklahoma for the next few days. Then it’s back to Missouri to fill that last tag!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt3

The last few times I've been out, I haven't seen much. IDK what's going on. We went from 70 to 40 degrees, and still nothing. I've seen a few scrub bucks and yearling does, but that's it. NOTHING mature, does, bucks, notta. Weather just hasn't been cooperating. It's been one of those years. Personal stuff, weather, family, smh, but we still have another 1.5 months of buck here in VA.


----------



## ahollifield

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahollifield

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahollifield

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

What a tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahollifield

iccyman001 said:


> Fricken stud!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the scoresheet too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought you might like that one [emoji23] just need my team on that one to come through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Freaking stud!!!


----------



## irishiup

ahollifield said:


>


Awesome buck! Congrats! Is that in NC or did you travel?


----------



## ahollifield

irishiup said:


> Awesome buck! Congrats! Is that in NC or did you travel?


I went to Ohio and hunted some private land I picked up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahollifield

Work on the street is iccy just shot a buck [emoji102]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahollifield

ahollifield said:


> Work on the street is iccy just shot a buck [emoji102]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never mind, read the post on Bowhunting League wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

I have no doubt @iccyman001 will make that message the truth at some point. I'm heading out in the AM looking to redeem myself.


----------



## TheBobbyJones

Well, I was never able to find my target buck I put a shot on last Tuesday. Days of searching and…. Nothing. Last night he showed back up on camera. The rollercoaster and saga continues.


----------



## Ihuntgeese

TheBobbyJones said:


> Well, I was never able to find my target buck I put a shot on last Tuesday. Days of searching and…. Nothing. Last night he showed back up on camera. The rollercoaster and saga continues.
> View attachment 7738484


Good luck! I’m sure it’s some sort of relief knowing he’s still alive.


----------



## Ihuntgeese

I’m going to make a run out to western ks in the morning. Going to try and make it there at first light to start glassing. Ill to have my heads up decoy with me for stalking/decoying opportunities. I’m seeing a lot of bucks out in the middle of nowhere with does right now.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ihuntgeese said:


> Good luck! I’m sure it’s some sort of relief knowing he’s still alive.


That’s what I want. May have gotten it today but not for sure. 

Went out this morning. Finally a cold morning. Had a great setup and had 3 bucks within range as legal light crept up but they were all little guys. Saw 2 more small bucks, a doe, and a fawn the rest of the morning. No redemption today. However, I did talk to one of the park maintenance guys who claims he saw what sounded like the buck I shot Saturday bedded down with a doe this week. He said 130-140”. I’m going to be out again Monday morning to try and find out. 18 degrees! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt3

My target made an appearance in front of me last night when I was walking in. he had no idea I was there and I'm fairly sure he was tending a doe. Out on a field edge at 4pm. Watched him for about 5 mins before he disappeared. Hate to say it, but he's only 3.5 y.o and there's a strong chance I let him go even though he'd be my best buck by far at about 140". His body just tells me 3 y.o. and although I'd love to dart him, he's a home body and I know he'll be there next year. Funny thing? I'm 95% sure I shot this deer last year with my daughter and he lived. Tracked with a dog 900 yards to no avail. Have seen quite a few satellite bucks harassing the does, but nothing good enough to shoot.


----------



## hokiehunter373

hoyt3 said:


> My target made an appearance in front of me last night when I was walking in. he had no idea I was there and I'm fairly sure he was tending a doe. Out on a field edge at 4pm. Watched him for about 5 mins before he disappeared. Hate to say it, but he's only 3.5 y.o and there's a strong chance I let him go even though he'd be my best buck by far at about 140". His body just tells me 3 y.o. and although I'd love to dart him, he's a home body and I know he'll be there next year. Funny thing? I'm 95% sure I shot this deer last year with my daughter and he lived. Tracked with a dog 900 yards to no avail. Have seen quite a few satellite bucks harassing the does, but nothing good enough to shoot.


You do you and props to anyone who wants to let deer get old, I do too, but I'd just caution the "I know he'll be there next year". Cars, coyotes, disease, gun season doesn't guarantee it. You shooting him certainly doesn't guarantee it lol just don't bank on it


----------



## hoyt3

I know, cars especially


----------



## hokiehunter373

My hunt yesterday AM was a bust. Ended up with a S wind which is bad for 95% of the property. I started into one setup and just didn't like how it laid out so I backed out and scrambled to the section of the property I thought would be best with the wind. There was still a chance it wouldn't be any good. I think the wind was fine but I got blanked on my sit. Got down and did some scouting and found some great info/sign/sightings. Meanwhile, my cameras in every location were blowing up with deer. Good news is that I didn't ruin those areas or get busted because of being there with a bad wind.


----------



## hokiehunter373

We're 30 points out of 2nd guys. Stay after it!


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Finally got a shot at a buck this morning. I got him at 20 yds on the ground. I was in less then knee high grass with the heads up decoy. It was an awesome hunt the buck actually bedded down 50 yds away after watching me crawl in on him. With the decoy in front of me I was able to crawl right up on him with out him really even caring. I finally got past his comfort zone and came and checked me out. It was too late, he stood up in bow range and I was already at full draw. He won’t help out much score wise but I don’t consider myself a trophy hunter. Hunting on the ground in the wide open is an unreal experience.


----------



## iccyman001

Ihuntgeese said:


> Finally got a shot at a buck this morning. I got him at 20 yds on the ground. I was in less then knee high grass with the heads up decoy. It was an awesome hunt the buck actually bedded down 50 yds away after watching me crawl in on him. With the decoy in front of me I was able to crawl right up on him with out him really even caring. I finally got past his comfort zone and came and checked me out. It was too late, he stood up in bow range and I was already at full draw. He won’t help out much score wise but I don’t consider myself a trophy hunter. Hunting on the ground in the wide open is an unreal experience.
> View attachment 7742939


Congrats on a super awesome buck and what sounds like a super awesome encounter!
I hunt a lot from the ground and that alone can be a challenge and tons of fun, but I've never played with a decoy.
Your hunt sounds like something I'd read in a magazine!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## iccyman001

hokiehunter373 said:


> We're 30 points out of 2nd guys. Stay after it!



We are having a very cool season so far! Good luck to everyone else still hunting.
I will upgrade my buck for sure.
I'm hunting Thursday through Sunday and those are going to be some great times. 

I still have my mule deer hunt in my pocket and a city hunt. Lots more deer will fall!


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Ihuntgeese said:


> Finally got a shot at a buck this morning. I got him at 20 yds on the ground. I was in less then knee high grass with the heads up decoy. It was an awesome hunt the buck actually bedded down 50 yds away after watching me crawl in on him. With the decoy in front of me I was able to crawl right up on him with out him really even caring. I finally got past his comfort zone and came and checked me out. It was too late, he stood up in bow range and I was already at full draw. He won’t help out much score wise but I don’t consider myself a trophy hunter. Hunting on the ground in the wide open is an unreal experience.
> View attachment 7742939


Sound like a awesome hunt and a great buck as well!!! Congratulations!!!
That should easily put us up into second place.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

I unfortunately missed a buck last week that I rushed the shot on. Thankfully I shot right underneath him as he stood there like a freaking statue. SMH. 
The firearms season starts here on Saturday and I will be out trying to fill my buck tag with a rifle. I only use a rifle out of necessity so that's what I will do. Hopefully I can get one right away and then grab the bow again to shoot a doe so I can get us another 50 points.

Good luck to everyone still Hunting! We could definitely close up the gap if we kills some does.


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Thanks guys! I’d highly recommend trying out hunting behind a decoy. It might have just been the particular deer but I got away with some complete nonsense as far as moving goes. He was locked on to that decoy and I didn’t exist. I’m going to try and get a doe here soon. I’ve got a spot that’s been full of them so hopefully I can get 50 more points.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Ihuntgeese said:


> Thanks guys! I’d highly recommend trying out hunting behind a decoy. It might have just been the particular deer but I got away with some complete nonsense as far as moving goes. He was locked on to that decoy and I didn’t exist. I’m going to try and get a doe here soon. I’ve got a spot that’s been full of them so hopefully I can get 50 more points.


How exactly did you do it? Did the decoy mount to your bow or did you just have one that you kept putting out in front of you as you stalked closer?


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ihuntgeese said:


> Finally got a shot at a buck this morning. I got him at 20 yds on the ground. I was in less then knee high grass with the heads up decoy. It was an awesome hunt the buck actually bedded down 50 yds away after watching me crawl in on him. With the decoy in front of me I was able to crawl right up on him with out him really even caring. I finally got past his comfort zone and came and checked me out. It was too late, he stood up in bow range and I was already at full draw. He won’t help out much score wise but I don’t consider myself a trophy hunter. Hunting on the ground in the wide open is an unreal experience.
> View attachment 7742939


Sounds absolutely amazing! If I had wide open country to hunt I'd definitely wanna try it out but I'm too worried about idiots in the woods here trying to take a shot at me


----------



## ahollifield

Great job everybody here! We still in this thing for sure! I still got some does that need thinning out so I plan to take the Elite and Swackers out and grab us some more points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowHunter1

Hey guys. Sorry I haven’t been to active, we been struggling with hunting land issues. Hopefully between Thanksgiving and Christmas I can pick up a few points for us. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntgeese

3 Blade Rage said:


> How exactly did you do it? Did the decoy mount to your bow or did you just have one that you kept putting out in front of you as you stalked closer?


It came with a short stake to hold on too but I took a plastic electric fence post and stuck inside it. That give it rigidity and a way to stake it in the ground. I just held onto it with one hand and my bow with the other. I just slowly crawled on my knees till I was in range. Like I said earlier I’m not sure if that buck was really laid back or if this is the type of reaction I’ll get from other deer. This decoy and hunting style is completely new to me. You can kind of see the stake coming out of the bottom of the decoy in this picture.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ihuntgeese said:


> It came with a short stake to hold on too but I took a plastic electric fence post and stuck inside it. That give it rigidity and a way to stake it in the ground. I just held onto it with one hand and my bow with the other. I just slowly crawled on my knees till I was in range. Like I said earlier I’m not sure if that buck was really laid back or if this is the type of reaction I’ll get from other deer. This decoy and hunting style is completely new to me. You can kind of see the stake coming out of the bottom of the decoy in this picture.
> View attachment 7743412


Did he have a doe bedded with him?


----------



## Kenhousing

Checking in ken from Portland 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntgeese

hokiehunter373 said:


> Did he have a doe bedded with him?


Yeah plus 2 satellite bucks. Both of the smaller bucks watched the whole thing go down. Not one time did I not have one or both of the smaller deer watching me. The doe was bedded down in a small low spot and couldn’t see me. This is the second year in a row that I’ve shot a deer in this same pasture in the exact same scenario. Last year I had no decoy I just had to sneak in on them.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ihuntgeese said:


> Yeah plus 2 satellite bucks. Both of the smaller bucks watched the whole thing go down. Not one time did I not have one or both of the smaller deer watching me. The doe was bedded down in a small low spot and couldn’t see me. This is the second year in a row that I’ve shot a deer in this same pasture in the exact same scenario. Last year I had no decoy I just had to sneak in on them.


The doe being there is why he acted the way he did


----------



## Ihuntgeese

hokiehunter373 said:


> The doe being there is why he acted the way he did


Oh yeah 100%


----------



## iccyman001

I’m still hunting hard and not letting off. Plenty of upgrade bucks running around still. 

I’d like at least 20-25” upgrade in my new whitetail and then my mule deer hunt is where I’m just going for it all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Good luck Iccy!
I'm out with a rifle for a buck and then back to the bow for a doe. I seen two small buck yesterday morning but I didn't shoot. I wouldn't have been happy with them although they wondered over to the neighbors property and they shot one of them. I should know better by now because if I don't shoot one that is legal the next guy up the mountain will around here. Ya well. That is PA rifle season.


----------



## TheBobbyJones

Well, my target buck was one day from making it through rifle season, but the guy across the street got him on Saturday. Pretty disappointed, but I had my chance. Think I will take a break for a while as I have been out nearly every day since opener. Maybe I will check out some public now that the orange army is gone. I still have my Mexico hunt coming up, so I will get more points for the team. 
look at this guy, doesn’t even look happy??!!??


----------



## hokiehunter373

TheBobbyJones said:


> Well, my target buck was one day from making it through rifle season, but the guy across the street got him on Saturday. Pretty disappointed, but I had my chance. Think I will take a break for a while as I have been out nearly every day since opener. Maybe I will check out some public now that the orange army is gone. I still have my Mexico hunt coming up, so I will get more points for the team.
> look at this guy, doesn’t even look happy??!!??
> View attachment 7746477


That's tough, man. I have 1 picture with 1 buck where I wasn't smiling and man I hate it lol. I let that happiness show now


----------



## iccyman001

Looks like we slipped a little, but it’s also not including ihuntgeese’s buck. 

Once that’s added we will probably be 4th [emoji869]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Just got him added. Got the skull all cleaned up still have to whiten it yet but it turned out good. Got him introduced to his new friends. I’m going to have to clear out some space in the freezers before I go doe hunting they’re at max capacity lol


----------



## iccyman001

Ihuntgeese said:


> Just got him added. Got the skull all cleaned up still have to whiten it yet but it turned out good. Got him introduced to his new friends. I’m going to have to clear out some space in the freezers before I go doe hunting they’re at max capacity lol
> View attachment 7747116
> 
> View attachment 7747117


Such a cool buck!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntgeese

iccyman001 said:


> Such a cool buck!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! He certainly wasn’t the biggest buck I’ve ever shot but that hunt was right at the top.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ihuntgeese said:


> Thank you! He certainly wasn’t the biggest buck I’ve ever shot but that hunt was right at the top.


That's all that matters!


----------



## BDHUNTR

Fellas, this is one of the most difficult posts I’ve ever made on AT. It’s late in coming. I’ve been like a boy waiting for dad to come to tell him I did something bad and hoping he stays out.

I caught COVID last December and ever since, I’ve had some issues with joint pain. But when the weather changed, it got worse. I had off the second week of November for rutcation and took some practice shots with my bow two days before heading home to Maryland. I couldn’t do it. My right shoulder just couldn’t handle it. The hell with the pain. I simply could not draw, anchor and release an accurate shot. At 62, I know better than to try and arrow a deer when I know my accuracy won’t allow it. I haven’t missed bow season in over 25 years and deer season in almost 35 years, but this may be the year. I really feel horrible for letting you guys down. Some of you have arrowed some fantastic deer and another buck and/or two does would help. But I did not want to wound and lose a buck knowing beforehand that I shouldn’t have even tried.

The archery season in MD runs until the end of January. I’m hoping maybe it gets better, but I’m not counting on it. It’s even difficult to cast a crankbait without pain.

Good luck the rest of the season. You guys have done great.


----------



## hokiehunter373

BDHUNTR said:


> Fellas, this is one of the most difficult posts I’ve ever made on AT. It’s late in coming. I’ve been like a boy waiting for dad to come to tell him I did something bad and hoping he stays out.
> 
> I caught COVID last December and ever since, I’ve had some issues with joint pain. But when the weather changed, it got worse. I had off the second week of November for rutcation and took some practice shots with my bow two days before heading home to Maryland. I couldn’t do it. My right shoulder just couldn’t handle it. The hell with the pain. I simply could not draw, anchor and release an accurate shot. At 62, I know better than to try and arrow a deer when I know my accuracy won’t allow it. I haven’t missed bow season in over 25 years and deer season in almost 35 years, but this may be the year. I really feel horrible for letting you guys down. Some of you have arrowed some fantastic deer and another buck and/or two does would help. But I did not want to wound and lose a buck knowing beforehand that I shouldn’t have even tried.
> 
> The archery season in MD runs until the end of January. I’m hoping maybe it gets better, but I’m not counting on it. It’s even difficult to cast a crankbait without pain.
> 
> Good luck the rest of the season. You guys have done great.


Hey, buddy, hate to hear that. The heck with the contest though, just get yourself right. Think about a crossbow any? Don't do it for the contest but if you're missing the hunting. I don't plan on ever shooting one but if I some sort of shoulder injury I'd be selling anything I could and buying one immediately lol. Hope it gets better man and I hope you can get out there.


----------



## BDHUNTR

I may in the future. But with my daughter’s wedding in October, the $$$ wasn’t there for this season. I hoping it eventually gets better. But who knows? COVID does some weird things.


----------



## irishiup

BDHUNTR said:


> I may in the future. But with my daughter’s wedding in October, the $$$ wasn’t there for this season. I hoping it eventually gets better. But who knows? COVID does some weird things.


Have you tried just going out in the woods and sitting without a weapon? Maybe that will recharge your batteries?


----------



## 454casull

Hoping for full recovery BD, my lousy season doesn't even compare to what you are going through, all the best. Sorry team what was once a sure thing on this property has become a huge challenge. Got this week off so a few more hunts for any reasonable animal, right now a doe would look good. Started off with very high hopes only to be brought back to reality that this is hunting. Great job by the rest of the team, I got til 01/23 to at least try to post up a doe for points.


----------



## BDHUNTR

irishiup said:


> Have you tried just going out in the woods and sitting without a weapon? Maybe that will recharge your batteries?


If it was an issue of motivation, I’d do that in a heartbeat. It’s an issue of my shoulder joints.


----------



## dmason3

Congrats everyone. Looks like most of you are having a good season. I’ve been lucky to go much this year with two young kids and a new job. Still hoping to grind a buck out yet but otherwise got two does. It’s been fun seeing everyone’s pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

dmason3 said:


> Congrats everyone. Looks like most of you are having a good season. I’ve been lucky to go much this year with two young kids and a new job. Still hoping to grind a buck out yet but otherwise got two does. It’s been fun seeing everyone’s pictures
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can understand that! Congrats on the does and good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## iccyman001

Im still out hammering it. I still plan to kill a few late season does, another MO buck, and then it's NM mule deer time. That is where I am hoping to at least upgrade my buck score by at least 30-40" even with the mule deer deduction.


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> Im still out hammering it. I still plan to kill a few late season does, another MO buck, and then it's NM mule deer time. That is where I am hoping to at least upgrade my buck score by at least 30-40" even with the mule deer deduction.


December is usually my slow month but I'll still get some more hunts in as well. Still hoping to get another doe or two down and another buck. Main priority right now is trying to get my little boy on one with me


----------



## 454casull

Down to about 20 days and it's looking like a doe is the best I will be able to manage, fingers crossed. Weather could lock everything out if a lake affect system hits.


----------



## hoyt3

I believe the 31st is our last day of buck. I have my target on cam again, and another buck I haven't seen in some time. Landowners are saying the deer are back.

I haven't been out in 2 weeks...good old covid got me and I'm just now getting better. Been 8 solid days of hell. I'd love to get out this weekend, but I know I'll get nothing but flak from the other half (rightfully so) about being so active. Right now I'm being monitored for activity...lol. Don't ever let them hear what the Dr says. I don't think I'd have anything come near me with this cough anyway. On the mend tho...


----------



## iccyman001

hoyt3 said:


> I believe the 31st is our last day of buck. I have my target on cam again, and another buck I haven't seen in some time. Landowners are saying the deer are back.
> 
> I haven't been out in 2 weeks...good old covid got me and I'm just now getting better. Been 8 solid days of hell. I'd love to get out this weekend, but I know I'll get nothing but flak from the other half (rightfully so) about being so active. Right now I'm being monitored for activity...lol. Don't ever let them hear what the Dr says. I don't think I'd have anything come near me with this cough anyway. On the mend tho...


Heal up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

hoyt3 said:


> I believe the 31st is our last day of buck. I have my target on cam again, and another buck I haven't seen in some time. Landowners are saying the deer are back.
> 
> I haven't been out in 2 weeks...good old covid got me and I'm just now getting better. Been 8 solid days of hell. I'd love to get out this weekend, but I know I'll get nothing but flak from the other half (rightfully so) about being so active. Right now I'm being monitored for activity...lol. Don't ever let them hear what the Dr says. I don't think I'd have anything come near me with this cough anyway. On the mend tho...


Feel better man and then go stick some!


----------



## iccyman001

My mule deer hunt starts on the 1st


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iccyman001 said:


> My mule deer hunt starts on the 1st
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck, man. I've gotten out for whitetails a few more times with no luck. I'll still get a few more hunts in before the end of the season


----------



## hoyt3

My daughter w my target tonight


----------



## hoyt3

Btw, she shot him. I was right next to her


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

That's awesome Hoyt! Great buck!!!


----------



## hoyt3

she's super happy with it all. He was in front of us on the ground for 20 mins. I thought she was going to come unglued.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

I'm sure. I'm glad she was able to keep it together. Stud of a buck!


----------



## hokiehunter373

So awesome, man. Congrats to you both, @hoyt3 ! I got out Tuesday morning and had deer walk right underneath me 30-40 mins before first light. Never saw anything once I could actually shoot. Hoping to get out 1 or 2 more times before season closes. @BDHUNTR how ya feeling?


----------



## iccyman001

Not an upgrade, but 10 days on the mountain with pneumonia and I got it done. 










Small 4x4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

